# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Sarah Sanders Thrown Out of The Red Hen Restaurant, Lexington Virginia

## Kodiak

More leftist insanity......

*SARAH HUCKABEE SANDERSBOOTED FROM RESTAURANT... On Moral Grounds*


*21.2K



 1,033

 6/23/2018 7:12 AM PDT*

*Sarah Huckabee Sanders Kicked Out of Restaurant on Moral Grounds*


Huckabee-Sanders just said, "Last night I was told by the owner of Red Hen in Lexington, VA to leave because I work for @POTUS and I politely left. Her actions say far more about her than about me. I always do my best to treat people, including those I disagree with, respectfully and will continue to do so"A restaurant owner in Lexington, Virginia kicked Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her party out of his restaurant ... on moral grounds.
The waiter at The Red Hen said, "I just served Sarah Huckabee Sanders for a total of 2 minutes before my owner kicked her out along with 7 of her other family members."
Others say the owner didn't want Huckabee Sanders in the restaurant out of "moral conviction."

This is the second time this week someone from the Trump Administration was* drummed out of a restaurant*.  Earlier this week Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen was booted from a Mexican restaurant near The White House.
The Red Hen's Yelp page has blown up with glowing and damning reviews ... along political lines, of course.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Dave37 (06-23-2018),dinosaur (06-23-2018),East of the Beast (06-23-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Jen (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Old Tex (06-23-2018),potlatch (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rutabaga (06-23-2018),Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I hope they go insolvent...on moral grounds.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),dinosaur (06-23-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Hillofbeans (06-23-2018),Jen (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018),Madison (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Retiredat50 (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

So there ya go bakers of America, you are not refusing to make a cake because someone is gay, but because of their morals.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Dave37 (06-23-2018),dinosaur (06-23-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

This is fing unbelievable -- so I guess they had signs posted (right to refuse service) and the owner decided to DO so.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Death-Ninja

Its very simple folks, don't whine about this fascist, reciprocate in kind, fully reciprocate in kind....

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Madison (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Conan (06-23-2018),Conservative Libertarian (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Jen (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dave37

Not sure I would want to dine there if they felt like that anyway. But I wouldn't mind if somebody called for a government health review of the (little class) Red Hen though.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

So, how does the hate-Hate-*HATE* help the Democrats WIN elections?


Or does it?


To meet the goals of those calling the shots, do they really NEED to win elections at all?


The answer is two fold, and unless the Non-Progressives figure it out, they will lose badly.

-

----------

dinosaur (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.


It does help the Progressives, hugely, in two ways, but probably not in ways you're currently thinking.

(Just a hint, America is now 17 Years at WAR. 

There are lots of ways to win a war.  And what Happens in America, doesn't always start as an idea coming from Americans, even though it becomes Americans acting out the events.)

-

----------

MrMike (06-23-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The true colors of nasty people always bleed through. 
No self control, whatsoever.

----------

dinosaur (06-23-2018),MrMike (06-23-2018)

----------


## Death-Ninja

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.


It doesn't make them look like intolerant bigots, it reveals them to be intolerant bigots!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Traddles

The restaurant owner may be about to learn how many of its customers voted for Trump and plan to vote for Trump in 2020.

Sanders' party was 8 people, which means their bill probably would have been between $100 and $150. Anybody think the owner compensated the waiter for the $25-$35 tip he lost? Me neither.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018),zeke501 (06-24-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

I suppose we won our argument about a Business Owner's right to deny service.

The only question remaining is:  Does this work both ways with the Left?

My bet:  No.  Not at all.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Retiredat50 (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Imagine the outrage if a member of the Obama Administration were kicked out of an establishment for the same.

This has to stop.  These businesses need to be sued immediately, and drummed out of business.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Katzndogz

It looks like there was an assassination attempt on Katie Arrington too.  A driver hit her car in a head on collision.  He was killed but she was seriously injured.

----------


## Rita Marley

> It does help the Progressives, hugely, in two ways, but probably not in ways you're currently thinking.
> 
> (Just a hint, America is now 17 Years at WAR. 
> 
> There are lots of ways to win a war.  And what Happens in America, doesn't always start as an idea coming from Americans, even though it becomes Americans acting out the events.)
> 
> -


Not seeing how your explanation helps their cause. The ones who think it's great or horrible have already decided. This will backfire as a voting drive.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

> Imagine the outrage if a member of the Obama Administration were kicked out of an establishment for the same.
> 
> This has to stop.  These businesses need to be sued immediately, and drummed out of business.


Oh, but that would be, likke...................RACIST!

It's, like, completely different, and shit.....

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## What'sThat?

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.


Another display from the inclusive...tolerant...compassionate left

 :Wtf20:

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

Can someone please photoshop the picture of the restaurant to change the name from "The Red Hen" to "Chicken Little's"?

----------


## What'sThat?

Damn good thing I dont live in the area.......cause this restaurant would be seeing me today.

I hate to lower myself to the lefts tactics...but I believe such tactics may be the only thing they understand.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018),Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

> So, how does the hate-Hate-*HATE* help the Democrats WIN elections?
> 
> 
> Or does it?
> 
> 
> To meet the goals of those calling the shots, do they really NEED to win elections at all?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want the Democrats to win, not at the voting booth, and not in the street.  It doesn't matter what flavor of Democrat they purport to be, progressive, moderate, etc.; they all vote as a single block.  Look at Congress today.  *Zero* Democrats for tax reform, border security, lower taxes, repeal and replace.  All Democrats are the same when it comes to voting in Congress.  NONE of them should ever be allowed to win an election.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018),zeke501 (06-24-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

The owner was just trying to send a message...…….can't fix stupid.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I am 50 miles from there.  Have to go past Lexington to visit family members and I will NEVER eat at that restaurant EVER.  AND I will boycott the town of Lexington on moral grounds.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),zeke501 (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Not seeing how your explanation helps their cause. The ones who think it's great or horrible have already decided. This will backfire as a voting drive.


It will backfire as a voting drive... as the Lefties who are the behind-the-scenes-manipulators are Counting on having happen!

They, the Manipulators, WANT the Failure.  And the bigger it flops, the more they win, because their GOAL is NOT winning elections to control America.

But there actually is a component of the hate-Hate-*HATE* which will help them get lots of votes.

Up to this point in American History, the vast majority of the Rank and File Democratic Voters ( Setting Aside the Already Fraudulent, using Forged Papers, Illegal Immigrant Dem-Voters...), might have been willing to sneer and jeer and call out invective slogans like "You're a Racist!" or "You're a Basket of Deplorables!"...

While the rank and file Dem-voters were not exactly honest or honorable, they were not willing to commit blatant Voter Fraud, casting Multiple ballots in an Election in order to win.

Someone motivated by hate-Hate-*HATE*, who at heart now believes that the Trump and GOP winning is going to destroy millions of lives... they ARE willing to commit massive voter fraud!

So, in some cases, the HATE will enable election victories in places like Atlanta Ga, Philly PA, Oakland CA, Baltimore MA. 

But it won't be enough to win National Level Office, and they will pursue the voter fraud so clumily and inept fashion, that the fact that there is massive fraud will be obvious to everyone, and create huge national strife about the validity of the next several elections!

Because Rank and File Native Born Americans who are Democrats do not have the experience and skills the Illegal Immigrants possess in using Forged Documents.

...

...

...

And the Manipulators-behind-the-scenes will be rubbing their hands in GLEE at the Civil Strife created by the expose election fraud!

Because the Manipulators Goals were never to gain control of America by holding elected political office!

-

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> *The owner was just trying to send a message*...…….can't fix stupid.



He may not like the answer --- boycott.

----------


## Calypso Jones

mayor of Lexington Virginia   Frank Friedman,  Po BOx 94, Lexington Virginia2445

----------


## teeceetx

When are these business owners going to be sued for civil rights violations?  Why is this allowed to continue?

----------


## Kodiak

> It looks like there was an assassination attempt on Katie Arrington too.  A driver hit her car in a head on collision.  He was killed but she was seriously injured.


That's a bit of a stretch as the driver of the other car was killed too.

----------


## Kodiak

> He may not like the answer --- boycott.


I believe that is a very liberal area and it could work in reverse, the guy gets more business.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It looks like there was an assassination attempt on Katie Arrington too.  A driver hit her car in a head on collision.  He was killed but she was seriously injured.


I've been thinking about that.   THse dems are so crazed they don't mind dying to protest Trump and conservatives.   REmember that postal worker who hung himself to make it look like white conservatives did it to him?  they're nutburgers.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),zeke501 (06-24-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> It will backfire as a voting drive... as the Lefties who are the behind-the-scenes-manipulators are Counting on having happen!
> 
> They, the Manipulators, WANT the Failure.  And the bigger it flops, the more they win, because their GOAL is NOT winning elections to control America.
> 
> But there actually is a component of the hate-Hate-*HATE* which will help them get lots of votes.
> 
> Up to this point in American History, the vast majority of the Rank and File Democratic Voters ( Setting Aside the Already Fraudulent, using Forged Papers, Illegal Immigrant Dem-Voters...), might have been willing to sneer and jeer and call out invective slogans like "You're a Racist!" or "You're a Basket of Deplorables!"...
> 
> While the rank and file Dem-voters were not exactly honest or honorable, they were not willing to commit blatant Voter Fraud, casting Multiple ballots in an Election in order to win.
> ...


Yes, I've heard this POV from you before. It still comes down to do nothing or fight back, no matter who wants what.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> More leftist insanity......
> 
> *SARAH HUCKABEE SANDERSBOOTED FROM RESTAURANT... On Moral Grounds*
> 
> 
> *21.2K
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Dear Sarah Sanders , 

 My name is Joe Hallenbeck , a member of " The Politics Forums.Com "

 I am former Military .....and I have vast amounts of security experience. 

 I am also a registered and voting Republican , and a supporter of your boss.

 I have just read of your incident where you was singled out ; and told to leave an establishment based on the offenses that many other patrons have ; but you do not.....but you were told to leave. An embarrassment and hurt family....i can understand.

If need be....you can contact me at The Politics Forums ; for a negotiable price....I will provide you with protection. I am both active.....and reactive. I am a college educated person currently in Fire & EMS ; with overseas experience in the US Military.....in not only a Security, but an intelligence posture. 

 References available upon request.

 I look forward to meeting you.



 Sincerly, 

  Joe Hallenbeck ------ from the hills of Appalachia.

----------


## Quark

> So there ya go bakers of America, you are not refusing to make a cake because someone is gay, but because of their morals.


That only works for the Communists because they have such high moral standards. We all know that Conservative Christians have no moral standards at all nor do they sue Communists because of the communist high moral standards taught by Saint Karl.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-23-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

It getting about the time to do some hurting on these "one way believers" of values and rights , it's time for our side to get in the gutter and clear out the sludge .

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

Behind-the-Scenes-Manipulators who are fomenting an Insurgent Lead Rebellion do NOT worry about or regret Riots, Arson, Assaults, Massive Voter Fraud, and the public perception of Illegitimate Elections, they Revel and laugh in glee at those outcomes!


The People calling the shots at the DNC are NOT Americans, and they do NOT care about America surviving as an intact, functional, unified, solvent, capable country!



*
Ask youself, what does VICTORY in Asymetrical Warfare look like, when the Insurgent-Force wins?*


-

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> More leftist insanity......
> 
> *SARAH HUCKABEE SANDERSBOOTED FROM RESTAURANT... On Moral Grounds*
> 
> 
> *21.2K
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  " Hello.....this is Sarah Sanders ; is this the Virginia Dept of Health ? " 

 " Hello......this is Sarah Sanders.....is this..........? " 



 Lesson learned here folks......choose your battles wisely. Attack when victory is certain, withdrawal when defeat is possible.

 Don't get into a fight you can't win. 

 Don't bite off....more than you can chew.



 Joe :

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.


So what's the problem? 80% of the country are Communists, it'll have no affect.

----------


## Traddles

> I suppose we won our argument about a Business Owner's right to deny service.
> 
> The only question remaining is:  Does this work both ways with the Left?
> 
> My bet:  No.  Not at all.


IMO, the owner had the right to do this. Sarah Sanders' comment suggests she feels the same. But the owner's customers have a corresponding right to support him with their continued business or take their dollars elsewhere. Were I in Virginia our dollars would go elsewhere, but maybe that city will be supportive of his rudeness.

----------

Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

Their website is closed down.    :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> So what's the problem? 80% of the country are Communists, it'll have no affect.


Yeah. If 80% of the country are Communists, the other 20% have all the guns.

Fight or Sit. Those are our choices.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Their website is closed down.




  Well.....it was evident from the beginning ; they lacked the horsepower to step into the ring. 



 Joe :

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Not seeing how your explanation helps their cause. The ones who think it's great or horrible have already decided. This will backfire as a voting drive.


It'll have no affect whatsoever.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This can hurt the Red Hen and it can hurt Lexington Virginia. General Robert E.  Lee is buried in the Lee chapel IN Lexington Virginia.   Many conservatives and Civil War history buffs come there to sight see.  DoN"T.

----------


## Kodiak

> I've been thinking about that.   THse dems are so crazed they don't mind dying to protest Trump and conservatives.   REmember that postal worker who hung himself to make it look like white conservatives did it to him?  they're nutburgers.


That was my first thought too, but assassins don't generally commit suicide especially for such a low level candidate.

----------


## Rita Marley

> It'll have no affect whatsoever.


Many women will take offense. On moral grounds.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Yeah. If 80% of the country are Communists, the other 20% have all the guns.
> 
> Fight or Sit. Those are our choices.


  Guess which one I am?   :Smile: 


hk pistols - Google Search



 Joe :

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> When are these business owners going to be sued for civil rights violations?  Why is this allowed to continue?


Because they are Communists. Nobody sues a Communist and lives to tell about it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> That was my first thought too, but assassins don't generally commit suicide especially for such a low level candidate.


 that postal worker I referenced merely wanted to put a stain on conservatives.   That was low level.  What about the guy that broke rand paul's ribs, the people that went after DHS Sec Nielsen.  these are low level.  NOTHING can be thought of in ways of sanity anymore.  The left has lost their minds.  They are targeting trump supporters...can't get any more low level than that.  Vandalism on private property and who knows how many deaths that are unsolved as of now because the dead person was a conservative who offended the delicate sensibilities of our mental ill leftists in this country.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Don29palms

A law suit needs to be filed.

----------


## Kodiak

This review on Yelp was from today....   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Lexington is a disgrace to their own history and to southern hospitality.    I am writing them to tell them so and that I will never set foot in that town again nor will I bring visitors.  Frankly I am surprised that they have not desecrated the graves of LEE and Jackson.  Maybe this year for Christmas.

----------

MrMike (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> That's a bit of a stretch as the driver of the other car was killed too.


Don't suicide bombers kill themselves in terrorist attacks? Doesn't seem like a stretch to me. 

Many an assassin has been kill attempting or committing assassinations.

----------


## Calypso Jones

ALSO.. remember that the young students marched from VMI to fight the yanks at the battle of new Market..>DROVE THEIR SORRY ASSES back at the cost of many of these young students lives.   The field of lost shoes.    The Battle of NEw Market reenacted every year in New Market.   

I wonder when these northern immigrants to Lexington will tear down VMI  and salt the ground.  bastards.

----------


## MrMike

I just wish the Lefties would be brave enough to take up arms so this bullshit from them can be done with....

----------


## Quark

> It getting about the time to do some hurting on these "one way believers" of values and rights , it's time for our side to get in the gutter and clear out the sludge .


Never happen we are a law abiding people. We are the 'good' people. We are dead people but we are 'good' people.

----------

Swedgin (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> that postal worker I referenced merely wanted to put a stain on conservatives.   That was low level.  What about the guy that broks rand paul's ribs, the people that went after DHS Sec Nielsen.  these are low level.  NOTHING can be thought of in ways of sanity anymore.  The left has lost their minds.  They are targeting trump supporters...can't get any more low level than that.  Vandalism on private property and who knows how many deaths that are unsolved as of now because the dead person was a conservative who offended the delicate sensibilities of our mental ill leftists in this country.


Don't forget shooting Steve Scalise in the head.

----------


## Kodiak

> Don't suicide bombers kill themselves in terrorist attacks? Doesn't seem like a stretch to me. 
> 
> Many an assassin has been kill attempting or committing assassinations.


Yea, but they're usually crazed Muzzies.  I guess I just don't fall for conspiracy theories without a little more.   There are no guarantees with a head-on collsion.  Most assassins what to KNOW their victim will die.

----------


## Quark

> Behind-the-Scenes-Manipulators who are fomenting an Insurgent Lead Rebellion do NOT worry about or regret Riots, Arson, Assaults, Massive Voter Fraud, and the public perception of Illegitimate Elections, they Revel and laugh in glee at those outcomes!
> 
> 
> The People calling the shots at the DNC are NOT Americans, and they do NOT care about America surviving as an intact, functional, unified, solvent, capable country!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ask youself, what does VICTORY in Asymetrical Warfare look like, when the Insurgent-Force wins?*
> ...


Asymmetrical warfare is what finally beat the British back in the day in America. Like you say don't count the Fifth Column out just yet.

----------

Kurmugeon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> IMO, the owner had the right to do this. Sarah Sanders' comment suggests she feels the same. But the owner's customers have a corresponding right to support him with their continued business or take their dollars elsewhere. Were I in Virginia our dollars would go elsewhere, but maybe that city will be supportive of his rudeness.


I'm sure he knows he has full support of the Communists in his area.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Yes, I've heard this POV from you before. It still comes down to do nothing or fight back, no matter who wants what.


But understanding the goals and options available to the Manipulators is key to fighting back in a way which works and wins!


Stating that the Dems are going to lose the election by their use of hate-Hate-*HATE*, is walking right into the Manipulators Trap!


Because they do NOT need to win the election(s), to destroy America!


If we want to not only win the Elections, but Save the Nation, we need a Better Strategy!  A better plan!


A plan that takes into account, the on going Asymetrical Warfare being driven by External, Foreign Based, Opponents!


A Plan that points out to the American Voters, just how corrupt, deranged, and self-serving, the DNC and the Manipulators behind them, have become!


We cannot win the Asymetrical War, until we acknowledge that we are IN an Asymetrical War!


-

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> But understanding the goals and options available to the Manipulators is key to fighting back in a way which works and wins!
> 
> 
> Stating that the Dems are going to lose the election by their use of hate-Hate-*HATE*, is walking right into the Manipulators Trap!
> 
> 
> Because they do NOT need to win the election(s), to destroy America!
> 
> 
> ...


That involves fighting back. I agree.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Yea, but they're usually crazed Muzzies.  I guess I just don't fall for conspiracy theories.


An opponent doesn't need to go to the level of suicide bombers to destroy a Nation through Asymetrical Warfare.

But, that said, what was the Las Vegas Hotel Massacre, if not a Suicide Attack?  Have you forgotten about it?

We were promised that a year after, we'd be told exactly what they discovered in their investigation into the shooters motivation.

Have they told U.S. yet?  

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> IMO, the owner had the right to do this. Sarah Sanders' comment suggests she feels the same. But the owner's customers have a corresponding right to support him with their continued business or take their dollars elsewhere. Were I in Virginia our dollars would go elsewhere, but maybe that city will be supportive of his rudeness.


With that revivalist attitude the likes of Lyndon Johnson (D) and the Director of Human resources and Employment of the KKK , Sen Robert Byrd (D) could bring back refusing to serve Blacks at Woolworths . The Dems obviously miss the good old days .

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Yeah. If 80% of the country are Communists, the other 20% have all the guns.
> 
> Fight or Sit. Those are our choices.


Don't kid yourself the 80% are well armed as well. China at least will be only to happy to sell AK 47's to the 80% along with whatever other weapons they might need or want. And if the 20% Conservatives were ever to raise up and rebel the Feds would crush the 20% Conservatives like cockroaches in a bad movie.

We can't win that's the horrible part about it. America is over except for the shouting.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> That involves fighting back. I agree.


I have NEVER even thought of stopping the fight against the Progressives.  And I never will.

I will die fighting them 100 times over before I'll give them so much as a wry smile.

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> With that revivalist attitude the likes of Lyndon Johnson (D) and the Director of Human resources and Employment of the KKK , Sen Robert Byrd (D) could bring back refusing to serve Blacks at Woolworths . The Dems obviously miss the good old days .


Not that much. They're trafficking beaners like candy.

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Many women will take offense. On moral grounds.


Maybe the 5% of the women in the 20% but that will have little to know affect.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Don't kid yourself the 80% are well armed as well. China at least will be only to happy to sell AK 47's to the 80% along with whatever other weapons they might need or want. And if the 20% Conservatives were ever to raise up and rebel the Feds would crush the 20% Conservatives like cockroaches in a bad movie.
> We can't win that's the horrible part about it. America is over except for the shouting.


Lots of vets on the right side. Not to mention active. It won't last long enough for the Chinese to notice.

Win or not, we can fight.

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

There are no guarantees with jihadi attacks.  But they go to paradise for their 72 Virginians.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Maybe the 5% of the women in the 20% but that will have little to know affect.


Those who simply see the unfairness and rudeness of it. However many they are.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Maybe the 5% of the women in the 20% but that will have little to know affect.


there are more conservative women out there than you realize and we have the memories of elephants. I WON"T forget and I WILL BOYCOTT...and don't cross me with violence. I  will shoot their asses.  And I can get away with it because I AM the weaker sex.

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Kurmugeon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018),ruthless terrier (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Yea, but they're usually crazed Muzzies.  I guess I just don't fall for conspiracy theories without a little more.   There are no guarantees with a head-on collsion.  Most assassins what to KNOW their victim will die.


Maybe he thought she would die and she may yet. The guy who shot Scalise thought he would die too. The Communists are just as crazy as any Muzzy.

----------


## Kodiak

> Lots of vets on the right side. Not to mention active. It won't last long enough for the Chinese to notice.
> 
> Win or not, we can fight.


Love your spirit!

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> there are more conservative women out there than you realize and we have the memories of elephants. I WON"T forget and I WILL BOYCOTT...and don't cross me with violence. I  will shoot their asses.  And I can get away with it because I AM the weaker sex.


Being older and less firm has its advantages.    :Smile:

----------

Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> But understanding the goals and options available to the Manipulators is key to fighting back in a way which works and wins!
> 
> 
> Stating that the Dems are going to lose the election by their use of hate-Hate-*HATE*, is walking right into the Manipulators Trap!
> 
> 
> Because they do NOT need to win the election(s), to destroy America!
> 
> 
> ...


And for some reason we cannot admit we are in asymmetrical war.

----------

Kurmugeon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Love your spirit!


The Colonists took up arms against the World Power Britain and we kicked their asses. The Afghanis kicked Russian butt.

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Lots of vets on the right side. Not to mention active. It won't last long enough for the Chinese to notice.
> 
> Win or not, we can fight.


At 71 I'm not doing much CQC but if I fight I fight to win otherwise I might as well just shoot myself now and get it over with. 

It'll last long enough for the whole world to notice. We've been at war for what 17 years at least and it's still going on. Asymmetrical warfare last a very long time. It can last for centuries.

----------


## Kurmugeon

> there are more conservative women out there than you realize and we have the memories of elephants. I WON"T forget and I WILL BOYCOTT...and don't cross me with violence. I  will shoot their asses.  And I can get away with it because I AM the weaker sex.


If a majorityof America's Working White, and the small percentage of People-of-Color women, who are thoughtful and patriotic, do not stand with U.S. against the Progressives, we really will lose the battle and the Nation.

Women rejecting Gender Identity Politics, and working for the betterment of the entire nation, is KEY to our survivial.


Which is why the Progs have been working so hard to create and amplify the #Me-Too! gender-hate propaganda war.

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> There are no guarantees with jihadi attacks.  But they go to paradise for their 72 Virginians.


72 Virginians????  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Taxcutter

The general hostility to toward Trump officials and staffers provides an incentive for moving agencies out of the DC area.   Lexington is probably at the edge of "suburban DC."

----------

Montana (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> At 71 I'm not doing much CQC but if I fight I fight to win otherwise I might as well just shoot myself now and get it over with. 
> 
> It'll last long enough for the whole world to notice. We've been at war for what 17 years at least and it's still going on. Asymmetrical warfare last a very long time. It can last for centuries.


Not once the shooting starts.

----------


## Quark

> Those who simply see the unfairness and rudeness of it. However many they are.


Not many. Women belong to the sisterhood and I can guarantee you most women hate Sarah.

----------


## Quark

> there are more conservative women out there than you realize and we have the memories of elephants. I WON"T forget and I WILL BOYCOTT...and don't cross me with violence. I  will shoot their asses.  And I can get away with it because I AM the weaker sex.


You maybe but not most women. Women belong to the sisterhood and hate Sarah to boot.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Not many. Women belong to the sisterhood and I can guarantee you most women hate Sarah.


Trump won the white woman vote. Guess who's a white woman.

----------


## Quark

> The Colonists took up arms against the World Power Britain and we kicked their asses. The Afghanis kicked Russian butt.


And the Fifth Column insurgents in this country are kicking our butt. We are the 'new' King George and we are losing big time.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> To meet the goals of those calling the shots, do they really NEED to win elections at all?


a damn good question. the enemy within are definitely sonsofbitches.

----------

Kurmugeon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> The general hostility to toward Trump officials and staffers provides an incentive for moving agencies out of the DC area.   Lexington is probably at the edge of "suburban DC."


That's the best answer right there. With the election of a new president the government should move to a new city every four years at least but certainly every eight years to be sure.

----------


## Taxcutter

This link amplifies.




https://www.politico.com/magazine/st...gton-dc-218833




 There are a lot of places that DC-centered agencies can be readily moved to.   The only parts of most agencies that really HAVE TO be in DC are the senior levels that have to interact with Congress and the White House.




 There are towns in WV, KY, TN, AL and others that have airports that would love to have federal agencies move part of their operation into.


 Maybe one way of reforming the FBI is to move 95% of all FBI people out of the DC area in “flyover country” towns where it will be more difficult to have them get politicized.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Not once the shooting starts.


The shooting is not going to start ate least not from the Conservatives. Once Conservatives start shooting we will be crushed like bugs faster than you can spit.

----------


## Quark

> Trump won the white woman vote. Guess who's a white woman.


Maybe, maybe not.

----------


## Taxcutter

> That's the best answer right there. With the election of a new president the government should move to a new city every four years at least but certainly every eight years to be sure.



Taxcutter says:
Easily 95% of the federal government located in the DC area can be easily relocated elsewhere in the country.

After decades of Robert Byrd, WV is very friendly.

Why not move the EPA to Oklahoma?

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> The shooting is not going to start ate least not from the Conservatives. Once Conservatives start shooting we will be crushed like bugs faster than you can spit.


Says the eternal optimist.  :Geez:

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Yes, I've heard this POV from you before. It still comes down to do nothing or fight back, no matter who wants what.


I appolgize if I have offended or appear to be beating a dead horse.

I know that we have had this conversation before on other threads, and my comments might be in response to your post, but they are not directed at you personally.

I know that you are fully aware of what is going on and are fighting to win on all fronts.

I am responding to the dismay and anger about the events of the OP, and the seeming contradiction of the Lefties actions in things like booting people from restraunts, when it comes to winning elections.

People, including some of our forums posters, who cannot put this event into perspective, are still operating under the assumption that their goal is to WIN elections, when those calling the shots, have a much different goal.

I am just attempting to point out to all, that this whole mess is much, much bigger than which political party wins the Senate Seat from Virginia.  

I am trying, perhaps poorly, to point out that this is long term, international, asymetrical warfare, and the people orchestrating these Restraunt Booting Events are ultimately not Americans!

The goals of those calling the shots, is NOT winning American Elections.

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

Well, with this and the DHS. Sec being harassed in public restarants/@home, add that to the past throwing water at Tomi Lauren & Catherine Timph in public incidents to embarass them, looks like the far Right will be coming shortly!

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Jen

I am thankful they threw her out...............and didn't just defile her food in some disgusting way.
The restaurant doesn't deserve to succeed and I hope people notice the name and avoid the place.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.


Well, Duh! :Smile:

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> The shooting is not going to start ate least not from the Conservatives. Once Conservatives start shooting we will be crushed like bugs faster than you can spit.


You can sit it out. It won't affect you.

----------

Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## Jen

> It does help the Progressives, hugely, in two ways, but probably not in ways you're currently thinking.
> 
> (Just a hint, America is now 17 Years at WAR. 
> 
> There are lots of ways to win a war.  And what Happens in America, doesn't always start as an idea coming from Americans, even though it becomes Americans acting out the events.)
> 
> -


Yes.  I am just now (I know.....I'm slow) coming to realize that the USA is in a Civil War.  The two sides will never agree.  I have no idea what the outcome will be, but trying to get people to change sides is a useless endeavor.  This realization changes everything for me.

----------

Kurmugeon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I appolgize if I have offended or appear to be beating a dead horse.
> 
> I know that we have had this conversation before on other threads, and my comments might be in response to your post, but they are not directed at you personally.
> 
> I know that you are fully aware of what is going on and are fighting to win on all fronts.
> 
> I am responding to the dismay and anger about the events of the OP, and the seeming contradiction of the Lefties actions in things like booting people from restraunts, when it comes to winning elections.
> 
> People, including some of our forums posters, who cannot put this event into perspective, are still operating under the assumption that their goal is to WIN elections, when those calling the shots, have a much different goal.
> ...


Well...they would certainly like to win elections. They're much easier to fix when you're in power.

But the strategy for asymmetrical warfare or the tactics and all that are beyond my ken. It still comes down to fight or don't.

And not to worry or misunderstand. I wasn't offended nor did I mean to offend.   :Smile:

----------

Jen (06-23-2018),Kurmugeon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

Time to apply the Starbucks Rule.

Everyone should line up to get into the restaurant, and then when seated, order the cheapest salad and dawdle for two hours or more eating it.

Let them call the cops, you ordered food, didn't you?

Only take a week or so to shut the place down.   

Restaurants run on a very slim profit margin.



Put on your MAGA hat AFTER the salad is served.

You don't want spit in your salad.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Montana

Heres the number for the RED HEN.540 464 4401 maybe leave them a message or order a take-out meal.

----------

Madison (06-23-2018)

----------


## OverDrive

> You can sit it out. It won't affect you.


Hey mahn, if I lived in the Carrabean, I would be sitting on a beach under a palm tree with an iced bucket of Pacificos,  saying ",Ta hell wid da mainlanders!"

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I am thankful they threw her out...............and didn't just defile her food in some disgusting way.
> The restaurant doesn't deserve to succeed and I hope people notice the name and avoid the place.



I hope they go there and shut the place down.

And the instant they deny service to some one, scream "racist" and sue them.

----------

Jen (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Montana

The number has been ringing busy all morning. lol probably not calls for reservations.


> Heres the number for the RED HEN.540 464 4401 maybe leave them a message or order a take-out meal.

----------

Madison (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Says the eternal optimist.


My answers are based on reality and intelligent guided by experience. Whenever there is a Conservative upraising for any reason the first people to condemn said up raising is the Conservative movement and the Feds do whatever it takes to crush the upraising. It has been this way since the Whisky Rebellion. 

On the other hand, whenever the Left, mostly Communists lately, has an upraising the Left is treated with kid gloves by both the state governments and the Feds. 

Why would any future upraising by Conservatives be any different from the past experiences.

----------


## Katzndogz

> That's a bit of a stretch as the driver of the other car was killed too.


Suicide driver.

----------

dinosaur (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

Boycotting the place is the solution -- unfortunately the location (state wise) is probably very liberal and won't be as effective -- I hope the owner pays dearly in every financial way possible.

----------

Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> You can sit it out. It won't affect you.


It's not question of sitting it out, it's a question of being smart and winning. Starting a war you can't win is not smart.

Always remember, asymmetrical warriors and materials can't be replaced while the Feds have unlimited manpower and materials. The Civil War taught us that if nothing else.

----------


## OverDrive

> Always remember, asymmetrical warriors and materials can't be replaced while* the Feds have unlimited manpower and materials*. The Civil War taught us that if nothing else.



Sounds like a commercial for AR-15's..... :Cool20:

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> It's not question of sitting it out, it's a question of being smart and winning. Starting a war you can't win is not smart.
> 
> Always remember, asymmetrical warriors and materials can't be replaced while the Feds have unlimited manpower and materials. The Civil War taught us that if nothing else.


It's only a "can't win" if you allow yourself to think that.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kurmugeon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> It's not question of sitting it out, it's a question of being smart and winning. Starting a war you can't win is not smart.
> 
> Always remember, asymmetrical warriors and materials can't be replaced while the Feds have unlimited manpower and materials. The Civil War taught us that if nothing else.


Again, what do I know of strategies and tactics? Nothing. But I do know we have two choices. How we go about it is not my pay scale.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Yes.  I am just now (I know.....I'm slow) coming to realize that the USA is in a Civil War.  The two sides will never agree.  I have no idea what the outcome will be, but trying to get people to change sides is a useless endeavor.  This realization changes everything for me.


We have really been at war since the election of Wilson believe it or not. Joseph McCarthy, who succeeded Robert M. La Follette, Jr., from Wisconsin was right after all about the 'Red Scare'. We have been in a major war with the 'Red Scar' since 1950 when McCarthy first identified it.

----------


## Quark

> Sounds like a commercial for AR-15's.....


I'll take that as it's meant, SARCASM!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Quark

> It's only a "can't win" if you allow yourself to think that.


Wars are won and lost all the time. Smart leaders know which wars can be won and which wars can't be won.

----------


## Quark

> Again, what do I know of strategies and tactics? Nothing. But I do know we have two choices. How we go about it is not my pay scale.


Now's that's being smart. Leave the war fighting to those of us with some military experience.

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Now's that's being smart. Leave the war fighting to those of us with some military experience.


Then we agree, see? "Fighting" is the answer.

----------


## Quark

> Then we agree, see? "Fighting" is the answer.


I'm not against fighting you just have to chose your battles and the right equipment. Shooting in an asymmetrical war is not always the answer.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm not against fighting you just have to chose your battles and the right equipment. Shooting in an asymmetrical war is not always the answer.


Then someone better come up with the answer, because the shooting is about to start. I say midterm results will be the start of the celebrations.

----------


## SharetheHedge

Is there any doubt that if liberals become the clear majority in this country that conservatives will be persecuted? Isn't this how it started for the Jews in Nazi Germany? First they refuse to serve you and publicly berate you, (already happening) then it will progress to a "Night of Broken Glass" for conservative owned businesses. The overwhelming irony of all this is that liberals think they are morally right in attacking conservatives - just like the Nazi's thought they had a moral conviction to persecute the Jews. And they are calling US Fascists. It's astounding the level of delusion they are at.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> And the Fifth Column insurgents in this country are kicking our butt. We are the 'new' King George and we are losing big time.


I don't know that we are losing.  Sure, there are battles and I am seeing battles that we thought we lost, regained.  The baker for one.  Not to  mention I believe there are many falling away from the side of the leftists.  and by the way, seen the videos that some guy named mark does.....leftists are stupid. They don't know history.  those that don't know their history are bound to repeat it.

There's a saying...when the leaders do  not do their jobs, the people find new leaders.

----------


## heyslick

> Is there any doubt that if liberals become the clear majority in this country that conservatives will be persecuted? Who are the Fascists? Isn't this how it started for the Jews in Nazi Germany? First they refuse to serve you and publicly berate you, (already happening) then it will progress to a "Night of Broken Glass" for conservative owned businesses. The overwhelming irony of all this is that liberals think they are morally right in attacking conservatives - just like the Nazi's thought they had a moral conviction to persecute the Jews. It's already happening and if no one stops them it will increase in severity.



Great analogy and oh so true - hopefully our current President will disrupt/turn that dreadful tide.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> I am 50 miles from there.  Have to go past Lexington to visit family members and I will NEVER eat at that restaurant EVER.  AND I will boycott the town of Lexington on moral grounds.


Does the place have an e-mail or twitter account? If so, I have a few words to send to them. Sanders? She has an air-tight civil rights case she can win without any effort. You can't throw someone out of a public establishment on moral grounds. Imagine Walmart taking that stance, or some restaurant tossing a few women-Hispanics or Blacks out? Better yet, President Trump - Melania, VP Pence and his wife, a bunch of Secret Service men (20 travel in view around the President at all times - when he dines out - two are always in the kitchen, one in the restroom; Sanders, and anybody else that the restaurant could accommodate - maybe a party of thirty or so, with a couple of local television crews, should descend on the "Little Red Hen" with a phony name reservation, and see what the manager does then. Luv to see it........ - Stan -mm

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> Does the place have an e-mail or twitter account? If so, I have a few words to send to them. Sanders? She has an air-tight civil rights case she can win without any effort. You can't throw someone out of a public establishment on moral grounds. Imagine Walmart taking that stance, or some restaurant tossing a few women-Hispanics or Blacks out? Better yet, President Trump - Melania, VP Pence and his wife, a bunch of Secret Service men (20 travel in view around the President at all times - when he dines out - two are always in the kitchen, one in the restroom; Sanders, and anybody else that the restaurant could accommodate - maybe a party of thirty or so, with a couple of local television crews, should descend on the "Little Red Hen" with a phony name reservation, and see what the manager does then. Luv to see it........ - Stan -mm



I hear what your saying --- however the owner of said business has his right to 'refuse service' to anyone he desires.

----------


## Montana

unless he refuses to bake a cake for queers 


> I hear what your saying --- however the owner of said business has his right to 'refuse service' to anyone he desires.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

FYI
*Can business* owners *really refuse service to anyone*? Under federal anti-discrimination laws, *businesses can refuse service to any person* for any reason, unless the *business* is discriminating against a protected class. At the national level, protected classes include: Race or color et al

*Federal protected classes include:*

Race.Color.Religion or creed.National origin or ancestry.Sex.Age.Physical or mental disability.Veteran status.

----------

Montana (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

These Leftist kooks sure have a funny perspective on "morality."

They find Princess Pantsuit and her pedophile-rapist consort, moral - and Mrs. Sanders, NOT?

They find abortion moral, but protecting the nation through control of borders, NOT?

This is absolutely INSANE.  But, since between the fake Fuddrel judges, and the Dumbo crud agitators in and out of government...the invasion continues.  It will cost EVERYONE, INCLUDING these people.

They do not have such establishments as these in Mexico, El Salvador, Iraq or Pakistan.  Nor do they tolerate this sort of treatment of members of the government.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Montana

Your right on that. Yes queers fall under  the sex class. 


> FYI
> *Can business* owners *really refuse service to anyone*? Under federal anti-discrimination laws, *businesses can refuse service to any person* for any reason, unless the *business* is discriminating against a protected class. At the national level, protected classes include: Race or color et al
> 
> *Federal protected classes include:*
> 
> Race.Color.Religion or creed.National origin or ancestry.Sex.Age.Physical or mental disability.Veteran status.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Boycotting the place is the solution -- unfortunately the location (state wise) is probably very liberal and won't be as effective -- I hope the owner pays dearly in every financial way possible.


No, it's in Vagina close to DC.

Boycotting won't work, too many Rodents.

Sit ins work.  

And DEFINITELY proclaim it to be a civil rights movement.

Get the Rodents to start speaking out against civil rights.

Get as many of your black friends to join in.

Shut them down.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

Us white heterosexual males are under attack and its getting worse everyday -- we haven't got the same freedoms as the protected classes --- NOT GOOD!

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Wars are won and lost all the time. Smart leaders know which wars can be won and which wars can't be won.


And the wars that aren't fought are lost by the people who refuse to fight it.

The Americans living in Vagina need to sit in on the Commie Hen, and that's all there is to it.

Book reservations.

Don't show up.

Show up, don't order anything but bread sticks.

A big profit center for a restaurant is the bar and mixed drinks.

Order water to go with the bread sticks.

Seriously, that's how you shut down those fascists.

And DO NOT STOP after they've apologized.  Go for the throat, shut them down.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Is there any doubt that if liberals become the clear majority in this country that conservatives will be persecuted? Isn't this how it started for the Jews in Nazi Germany? First they refuse to serve you and publicly berate you, (already happening) then it will progress to a "Night of Broken Glass" for conservative owned businesses. The overwhelming irony of all this is that liberals think they are morally right in attacking conservatives - just like the Nazi's thought they had a moral conviction to persecute the Jews. And they are calling US Fascists. It's astounding the level of delusion they are at.


The Americans are being persecuted now.

Just ask the bakers.

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I don't know that we are losing.  Sure, there are battles and I am seeing battles that we thought we lost, regained.  The baker for one.  Not to  mention I believe there are many falling away from the side of the leftists.  and by the way, seen the videos that some guy named mark does.....leftists are stupid. They don't know history.  those that don't know their history are bound to repeat it.
> 
> There's a saying...when the leaders do  not do their jobs, the people find new leaders.


We're losing the culture war.

Then again, it'll be interesting to see how Peter Fondle's new movie will do in the box office...it might wind up being "straight to video".

I didn't even know the POS had an acting career.   I thought he only did that stupid motorcycle movie.

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Does the place have an e-mail or twitter account? If so, I have a few words to send to them. Sanders? She has an air-tight civil rights case she can win without any effort. You can't throw someone out of a public establishment on moral grounds. Imagine Walmart taking that stance, or some restaurant tossing a few women-Hispanics or Blacks out? Better yet, President Trump - Melania, VP Pence and his wife, a bunch of Secret Service men (20 travel in view around the President at all times - when he dines out - two are always in the kitchen, one in the restroom; Sanders, and anybody else that the restaurant could accommodate - maybe a party of thirty or so, with a couple of local television crews, should descend on the "Little Red Hen" with a phony name reservation, and see what the manager does then. Luv to see it........ - Stan -mm



https://redhenlex.com/

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I hear what your saying --- however the owner of said business has his right to 'refuse service' to anyone he desires.



Sure he does.

And we have the right to punish traitors and seditionists.

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

If I was in the mood I would submit "The Starbuck's Effect" to Urban Dictionary and use this as an example.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> https://redhenlex.com/


 Damn, I was all set to make a reservation! lol  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

*reservations**make a reservation:*
(540) 464-4401*Or click here to find a table through Seat Me*
At this time, we do not take reservations by emai

----------


## Sled Dog

> FYI
> *Can business* owners *really refuse service to anyone*? Under federal anti-discrimination laws, *businesses can refuse service to any person* for any reason, unless the *business* is discriminating against a protected class. At the national level, protected classes include: Race or color et al
> 
> *Federal protected classes include:*
> 
> Race.Color.Religion or creed.National origin or ancestry.Sex.Age.Physical or mental disability.Veteran status.


Sanders is white, so they were discriminating against her based on race.

Sanders is an American, so they were discriminating against based on nation of origin.

Sanders is female, so they were discriminating against her based on her sex.

Sanders is older than some, so they were discriminating against her based on age.

Sanders is younger than some, so they were discriminating against her based on age.

Sanders is a conservative, so they were discriminating against her creed.

Sanders is a adept public speaker, so they were discriminating against her ability.

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> Sure he does.
> 
>  And we have the right to punish traitors and seditionists.




Given the location and political make-up of said populous --- I just don't think complaining via e-mail will be very effective -- I can't believe any logical thinking bus owner would jeopardize his business in the fashion this nut case did?

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

Funny thing...

...bing.com popped "red hen restaurant Lexington" to the very top of the list when I'd only keyed in "red hen".

And I've never searched for anything about any kind of chickens, before.

A LOT of people are unhappy about this.

While the Rodent attacks on Chick-Fil-A boosted CFA's sales, I suspect the Red Hen is going to become the Little Red Hen very soon.

I wonder how they do for parking and if that might be another path to harass them into receivership?

----------


## Kodiak

> Wars are won and lost all the time. Smart leaders know which wars can be won and which wars can't be won.


According to you, we can't win any wars with the progs, they will always win.  Sorry, but I refuse to think like that.  Hillary was also going to win.............according to you.  :Cool20:

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Given the location and political make-up of said populous --- I just don't think complaining via e-mail will be very effective -- I can't believe any logical thinking bus owner would jeopardize his business in the fashion this nut case did?





He's thinking the majority of his clientele are wealthy elitist government bureaucrats.

But he takes reservations by phone, and that's going to cost him.

Then if someone is dressed nicely and sits to order, he's going to assume they're going to order a profitable meal.

He IS vulnerable to an asymmetric attack of this nature.   As I said, his profit margin isn't huge.   A ten percent loss in business would do him in.

And what's he going to do, call the cops every night because some clients are DAWDLING over their salads and water?

And what's he to do if they just get up after saying "hello officer, I hope you have a nice night"? and no arrest can be made?

Night after night after night?

It'll wreck him.   Even his Rodent clientele will leave.   

The rules would be simple.

Be polite, but firm.

Dress appropriately, don't give them a reason to cite "dress code" rules at you.

Order little, but order something.

Be respectful, to the other clients, but discuss, with your fellows at the table, how Trump's tax cuts have been and how you're now able to afford to go to such a nice restaurant.

And when they refuse service, sue them.

But shut down they should be, and shut down hard.

Every time that owner opens his doors for business, he should be wondering who is at the doors, Americans that resent him or Rodents that hate America as much as he does.

Stage a sit in.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> We're losing the culture war.
> 
> Then again, it'll be interesting to see how Peter Fondle's new movie will do in the box office...it might wind up being "straight to video".
> 
> I didn't even know the POS had an acting career.   I thought he only did that stupid motorcycle movie.



In most cities/towns, there is a street which has most of the upscale restraunts, those not just drive-thru fast food.

If there are 20 establishments on average town's foodery strip, how many of them are going to pull what was done at Starbucks or Red-Hen?

And the others?  Won't their business increase, as those in parties of Mixed Company, or just Conservative Company, avoid Starbucks and Red-Hen?

We won't lose the culture war, if we do not make the mistake we made on the college campuses, which was the error of conceding the public space to the Far-Left, just to avoid a confrontation.

So... Take the time to find out what establishements WON'T stand for Leftie bullying tactics, and make a point of giving them patronage! 

Vote and take a stand with your carefully chosen Dinner-Dollars!


Remember, the Leftie places have put themselves into the position of being unable to deny the Drag-Queens, Indigents, Loud Protestors, Vandals, Muggers, Holdup gangs, Smash and Grab Squads, and Rioting Mobs.  

I wonder how well Smash And Grabbers tip?

Let them cater to those groups! ...  and Smile knowingly at the chaos that results!

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Funny thing...
> 
> ...bing.com popped "red hen restaurant Lexington" to the very top of the list when I'd only keyed in "red hen".
> 
> *And I've never searched for anything about any kind of chickens, before.*
> 
> A LOT of people are unhappy about this.
> 
> While the Rodent attacks on Chick-Fil-A boosted CFA's sales, I suspect the Red Hen is going to become the Little Red Hen very soon.
> ...


What about cocks?

----------


## Sled Dog

The Rules For Americans is VERY similar to the "Rules for Radicals and Cube Roots".

The Rodents are going to hate their new rules.

But it's what we have to do, apply their own rules as equally to them as they apply them to the Americans.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> What about cocks?


I'm not into that kind of thing.

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm not into that kind of thing.


I didn't really think so but it was there so I took it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> In most cities/towns, there is a street which has most of the upscale restraunts, those not just drive-thru fast food.
> 
> If there are 20 establishments on average town's foodery strip, how many of them are going to pull what was done at Starbucks or Red-Hen?
> 
> And the others?  Won't their business increase, as those in parties of Mixed Company, or just Conservative Company, avoid Starbucks and Red-Hen?
> 
> We won't lose the culture war, if we do not make the mistake we made on the college campuses, which was the error of conceding the public space to the Far-Left, just to avoid a confrontation.
> 
> So... Take the time to find out what establishements WON'T stand for Leftie bullying tactics, and make a point of giving them patronage! 
> ...



Giving your patronage to professional businesses who don't care about your politics is one thing, but the fascists that operate places like Red Hen MUST be punished.

And the only thing they value is money, so that is where they must be hit.

They violated Sanders civil right to enjoy a night out.  They CENSORED her presence.

This is the New Civil Rights Movement, calling for the death of fascist businesses.

----------

Don29palms (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Giving your patronage to professional businesses who don't care about your politics is one thing, but the fascists that operate places like Red Hen MUST be punished.
> 
> And the only thing they value is money, so that is where they must be hit.
> 
> They violated Sanders civil right to enjoy a night out.  They CENSORED her presence.
> 
> This is the New Civil Rights Movement, calling for the death of fascist businesses.


I think that any business which sets itself up to be the irrefutable home of the Drag-Queens, Indigents, Loud Protestors, Vandals, Muggers, Holdup gangs, Smash and Grab Squads, and Rioting Mobs... has given itself a far, far worse punishment than anything the courts could ever impose.

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I didn't really think so but it was there so I took it.



Well, it's okay for YOU to grab that kind of thing and run with it.

(When I was in the Navy we had a loud-mouth seaman doing his 30 day turn waiting tables in the crew's mess.   He told one of the Auxiliarymen to "blow me", and the A-ganger said "pull it out".   The crank pulled it out, and Jodi, for that was his name, grabbed that thing and got up running.  Took him on a full tour of the forward half of the submarine.   He shut his mouth after that.   Captain thought it was hilarious.)

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I think that any business which sets itself up to be the irrefutable home of the Drag-Queens, Indigents, Loud Protestors, Vandals, Muggers, Holdup gangs, Smash and Grab Squads, and Rioting Mobs... has given itself a far, far worse punishment than anything the courts could ever impose.
> 
> -


Oh, but they're not.

They'd NEVER let any of THOSE PEOPLE in the door, either.   This is definitely a Snooty Restaurant, with STANDARDS and "morals".

Time to punish them.

"Call the Russian".

----------


## Rita Marley

> Well, it's okay for YOU to grab that kind of thing and run with it.
> 
> (When I was in the Navy we had a loud-mouth seaman doing his 30 day turn waiting tables in the crew's mess.   He told one of the Auxiliarymen to "blow me", and the A-ganger said "pull it out".   The crank pulled it out, and Jodi, for that was his name, grabbed that thing and got up running.  Took him on a full tour of the forward half of the submarine.   He shut his mouth after that.   Captain thought it was hilarious.)


Note to self: No more cock jokes to Sled Dog.    :Smile:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I didn't really think so but it was there so I took it.


Not implying anything about anyone but I have had this meme so long and never get to use it!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: bad-luck-brian-googles-grandfather-clock-forgets-the-l.jpg

----------

Kodiak (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> In most cities/towns, there is a street which has most of the upscale restraunts, those not just drive-thru fast food.
> 
> If there are 20 establishments on average town's foodery strip, how many of them are going to pull what was done at Starbucks or Red-Hen?
> 
> And the others?  Won't their business increase, as those in parties of Mixed Company, or just Conservative Company, avoid Starbucks and Red-Hen?
> 
> We won't lose the culture war, if we do not make the mistake we made on the college campuses, which was the error of conceding the public space to the Far-Left, just to avoid a confrontation.
> 
> So... Take the time to find out what establishements WON'T stand for Leftie bullying tactics, and make a point of giving them patronage! 
> ...


I'm all for avoiding places like this, which confuse political preaching with catering to paying patrons.

But if no such shunning occurs, I won't be surprised.  MOST successful people, these days, are Leftists or Left-Allied.  Entrepreneuialism is dead - it's not POSSIBLE to make honest money, in an age of over-regulation, over-litigation, and debased currency.

This is the Age Of The Crony - where what you make depends on who you know.  So captains of industry and their lieutenants, are going to be either committed Leftist idealogues or those who go along to get along - to get rich off the geyser of government money.

There will be no payback, prior to the collapse.  And THAT, not only might happen, but is guaranteed to happen.

----------


## Eighty Deuce

Their Facebook page is getting HAMMERED !!!  Libtards are whining that "it's not fair", as the reviews have nothing to do with food.   But reviews also go to service and hospitality.  Since this story broke, about 5000 5-star reviews have been added.  And about 14000 1-star review !!!  Negative comments a mile a minute !!  I've heard that they had to disconnect their phone too !!

Karma is a BITCH !!!

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> I'm all for avoiding places like this, which confuse political preaching with catering to paying patrons.
> 
> But if no such shunning occurs, I won't be surprised.  MOST successful people, these days, are Leftists or Left-Allied.  Entrepreneuialism is dead - it's not POSSIBLE to make honest money, in an age of over-regulation, over-litigation, and debased currency.
> 
> This is the Age Of The Crony - where what you make depends on who you know.  So captains of industry and their lieutenants, are going to be either committed Leftist idealogues or those who go along to get along - to get rich off the geyser of government money.
> 
> There will be no payback, prior to the collapse.  And THAT, not only might happen, but is guaranteed to happen.


I think you have much too pesimistic an opinion of the common, working class, American. 

Back before the Obama-Era Racial Discrimination put me out of a job / career at the National Labs, I used to eat out at restraunts like Olive Garden, or Chillis once a month or so.

Now that I'm working again, in a year or so, debts paid off, I'll be doing so again.

I won't be giving any income to Starbucks or Red-Hen.

Will you?

-

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Then someone better come up with the answer, because the shooting is about to start. I say midterm results will be the start of the celebrations.


If the shooting starts it will be from the Communists NOT the Conservatives. Conservatives cannot win a shooting war, period. If a shooting war started by Conservatives is the only answer then we might as well shoot ourselves instead and be done with it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Their Facebook page is getting HAMMERED !!!  Libtards are whining that "it's not fair", as the reviews have nothing to do with food.   But reviews also go to service and hospitality.  Since this story broke, about 5000 5-star reviews have been added.  And about 14000 1-star review !!!  Negative comments a mile a minute !!  I've heard that they had to disconnect their phone too !!
> 
> Karma is a BITCH !!!


Shee-itt.

Liberals LOVE to write damning reviews of books that aren't even released yet - or put them up on Amazon the same day the book is shipped/E-book released.  Based on the author, whether or not he's one of them, or if he has spoken ill of any Leftist sacred cows.

They know this tactic better than anyone.  And that's why they're howling now.  Lenin, and Alinsky, were all ABOUT using the opponents' morality against the opponent.  The thing to remember, is, when you deal with the Left, there IS no morality.

So there is no shame in smearing this restaurant without tasting their food.  It's not even COVERT - throw a paying customer out because of where she WORKS...when her job is honorable, and done well?  THE HELL WITH THEM.

----------

Eighty Deuce (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I think you have much too pesimistic an opinion of the common, working class, American. 
> 
> Back before the Obama-Era Racial Discrimination put me out of a job / career at the National Labs, I used to eat out at restraunts like Olive Garden, or Chillis once a month or so.
> 
> Now that I'm working again, in a year or so, debts paid off, I'll be doing so again.
> 
> I won't be giving any income to Starbucks or Red-Hen.
> 
> Will you?
> ...


Nope.

I stopped buying coffee (their beans) at Star-fucks, when it became obvious that the low-grade clerks and managers not only couldn't keep the good beans I liked, in stock - they resented me asking for them.  And I in turn resented paying 2x what name-brand coffee sells for in Albertsons.  Star-cucks' beans are better, but not two times better.

I expect the Red-Hen is one of those government-employee places that has dinner checks mostly in three figures.  Obviously I do not, can not, eat in such a place.  Right now I cannot even justify a Five Guys burger - and they are damned good.

The Marxists have been mewling about class since Karl put down his besotted screed; but THEY are the ones who REINFORCE class.  In times past, I could eat at such places...not often, but nobody checked my _bona fides_ to see if I "belonged."  Now it's different.

We're going the way of Venezuela, and not just economically.

----------


## Quark

> According to you, we can't win any wars with the progs, they will always win.  Sorry, but I refuse to think like that.  Hillary was also going to win.............according to you.


And she has won. Look at the price Trump and his family is paying. Look at the property damage that has been done. Look at the damage that has been done to Trump's lawyers and campaign workers. I could go one but you get the picture.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Their Facebook page is getting HAMMERED !!!  Libtards are whining that "it's not fair", as the reviews have nothing to do with food.   But reviews also go to service and hospitality.  Since this story broke, about 5000 5-star reviews have been added.  And about 14000 1-star review !!!  Negative comments a mile a minute !!  I've heard that they had to disconnect their phone too !!
> 
> Karma is a BITCH !!!


Just found a good read. 

Stephanie Wilkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com

----------

MrMike (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Note to self: No more cock jokes to Sled Dog.


You don't want to hear about where a shipmate got a "cherry" tattooed?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Their Facebook page is getting HAMMERED !!!  Libtards are whining that "it's not fair", as the reviews have nothing to do with food.   But reviews also go to service and hospitality.  Since this story broke, about 5000 5-star reviews have been added.  And about 14000 1-star review !!!  Negative comments a mile a minute !!  I've heard that they had to disconnect their phone too !!
> 
> Karma is a BITCH !!!



If their phone is disconnected, they won't be able to take reservations...

...bad for business...

----------


## Sled Dog

> If the shooting starts it will be from the Communists NOT the Conservatives. Conservatives cannot win a shooting war, period. If a shooting war started by Conservatives is the only answer then we might as well shoot ourselves instead and be done with it.




WTF?

The RODENTS can't win the shooting war.

They've brainwashed their moron followers that guns are EBIL, or something.

So when the shooting starts, and the shooting will start if the Americans are cheated at the ballot box again, the Rodents LOSE.

Which is why the Rodents don't want anyone to have guns.

Read that bit in my signature block about the Venezuelan Paradise.  

Think about it.

----------

Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Just found a good read. 
> 
> Stephanie Wilkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


According to the page, the restaurant was founded to provide a "farm-to-table" experience for diners.

LIBERAL diners.  The kind who worry about whether their coffee is grown rainforest-free; or if the hens that laid their morning eggs were free-range.

I think our erstwhile Mrs. Sanders made a poor choice to even try to eat there - of course she'll not make that mistake again...

But this confirms my suspicion.  This is an overpriced nose-in-the-air dive that caters to the Virtue-Signalling and Right-Kind-Of-People crowd.

That doesn't mean I'm not happy to see their phone tied up.  Or...perhaps, hypothetically...the joint firebombed.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),RMNIXON (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> And she has won. Look at the price Trump and his family is paying. Look at the property damage that has been done. Look at the damage that has been done to Trump's lawyers and campaign workers. I could go one but you get the picture.


No, the Rodents haven't won, even if Jeff Sessions is doing everything he can to help them.

I know there will be more GOP Senators after this election, there might even be more GOP House members.

But, regardless, I expect the day after the election will include "Help Wanted" advertising for EVERY Deputy Attorney General position in the DOJ, a hunt for a replacement AG, and Mueller and Cronies will be out of work, with his Mission To Un-Elect Trump shut down.

Trump is merely waiting for the right time.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dan40

If the restaurant mgmt asked her to leave.  She should sue like any lying liberal would do.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> WTF?
> 
> The RODENTS can't win the shooting war.
> 
> They've brainwashed their moron followers that guns are EBIL, or something.
> 
> So when the shooting starts, and the shooting will start if the Americans are cheated at the ballot box again, the Rodents LOSE.
> 
> Which is why the Rodents don't want anyone to have guns.
> ...


I, for one, have thought about that.

This is the kind of thinking that led the Northern Abolitionists into dragging the non-slave States, and goaded Lincoln into leading, the bloodiest war ever fought by Americans.

Which, BTW, the North almost lost.

There's a word for this kind of reasoning.  That word is "hubris."

----------


## RMNIXON

> According to the page, the restaurant was founded to provide a "farm-to-table" experience for diners.
> 
> LIBERAL diners.  The kind who worry about whether their coffee is grown rainforest-free; or if the hens that laid their morning eggs were free-range.
> 
> I think our erstwhile Mrs. Sanders made a poor choice to even try to eat there - of course she'll not make that mistake again...
> 
> But this confirms my suspicion.  This is an overpriced nose-in-the-air dive that caters to the Virtue-Signalling and Right-Kind-Of-People crowd.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'm not happy to see their phone tied up.  Or...perhaps, hypothetically...the joint firebombed.




I think you nailed it in terms of the new and PC approved type of snobbery!  :Sofa: 


That said I think the overall message is doomed to fail as the GOP base and the prosperty vote independents go to the polls in November.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Just found a good read. 
> 
> Stephanie Wilkinson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com



So the restaurant has fags in the kitchen.

Means someone should call the county health department and report a possible hepatitis problem, get them inspected.

The health department MUST respond to such complaints, no exceptions.


The owner of the Red Hen in DC should post the other Red Hen's phone number, e-mail, the owners PRIVATE number if known, the owner's private e-mail, etc, just to make sure people leave the DC Red Hen alone.

Under the New Rules, this is acceptable social behavior.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Just looked at their facebook page. They are under siege. One of the funnier ones was a post from last year saying they were taking a vacation, accompanied by a gone fishing sign, pic.

One reply was "you will have forever to go fishing, once your business tanks" lol  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sled Dog

The owner of the Red Hen also runs this magazine.

Brain, Child Magazine | the magazine for thinking mothers


Not suggestin' nothin'.


Oh, dear, and she runs a yarn business, too.

https://www.housemountainyarnco.com/


I bet about half of her (probably more, actually) clientele from that business are conservative mom's....

...yo', mama, get your yarn from somewhere else.   I'll start saving my husky fur and start my own yarn business...(I hear knitted husky sweaters are really soft...)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> So the restaurant has fags in the kitchen.
> 
> Means someone should call the county health department and report a possible hepatitis problem, get them inspected.
> 
> The health department MUST respond to such complaints, no exceptions.
> 
> 
> The owner of the Red Hen in DC should post the other Red Hen's phone number, e-mail, the owners PRIVATE number if known, the owner's private e-mail, etc, just to make sure people leave the DC Red Hen alone.
> 
> Under the New Rules, this is acceptable social behavior.


I left my thoughts on Facebook. I was not nice, nor was I alone!

----------


## Kodiak

> And she has won. Look at the price Trump and his family is paying. Look at the property damage that has been done. Look at the damage that has been done to Trump's lawyers and campaign workers. I could go one but you get the picture.


Good grief, you are such a defeatest.  

They have pulled out all the stops and them some, yet Trump is still standing.......in fact getting stronger.

----------

Jim Scott (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I left my thoughts on Facebook. I was not nice, nor was I alone!


Don't forget her other businesses.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> I left my thoughts on Facebook. I was not nice, nor was I alone!


Got a link?  I tried finding it, but came across a different one in New Jersey that is highly pissed as they are getting crap even though it's not the right place.   But then again, I rarely do Facebook and have a rough time navigating it.

----------


## Frankenvoter

Why a small-town restaurant owner asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave â€” and would do it again

This is an amazing read, the presstitute lays it out like an after action review of how best to kick out undesireables from YOUR place of business, while still taking a moral high ground to demand no one else (especially conservatives) are afforded that same luxury.

So where do we start? How about that 100 MPH chase to get there (my ASSumption)




> Stephanie Wilkinson was at home Friday evening — nearly 200 miles from the White House — when the choice presented itself.


"when the choice presented itself" That sounds like when a hunter finds what they are LOOKING for, which is what they are doing, any poutrage will do these days, any and all poutrages will warrant presstitute narrativing.




> Her phone rang about 8 p.m. It was the chef at the Red Hen, the tiny farm-to-table restaurant that she co-owned just off Main Street in Lexington, Va. Sarah Huckabee Sanders had just walked in and sat down, the chef informed her.


The chef informed ON her (Sanders) The chef probably got on the phone in an old Bogart type film way and whispered just in case her enterauge had listening devices "Psssst, Sanders is here, what should we do??" (SERVE THEM would be the response from a NORMAL eatery, but guess what this one is stocked with




> The kitchen was already preparing the party’s main course. Wilkinson interrupted to huddle with her workers.
> Several Red Hen employees were gay, she said.They knew Sanders had defended Trump’s desire to bar transgender people from the military


They all got in a "huddle", and decided what to do (maybe all go for an AIDS test, they ARE handling your food Mr. and Mrs. America), but that's when her non-confrontational confrontationist kicked in




> “I’m not a huge fan of confrontation,” Wilkinson said. “I have a business, and I want the business to thrive. This feels like the moment in our democracy when people have to make uncomfortable actions and decisions to uphold their morals.”


I'm not a fan of confrontation, and I want my business to thrive, so I confront paying customers and kick them out, you know, to help the bottom line or something like that.




> Between the fury and fawning of 2,000 people who almost certainly had not eaten at the restaurant, the Red Hen’s Yelp reviews almost instantly averaged out to two-and-a-half stars. Another Red Hen in Washington was at pains to make clear that it had no affiliation with Wilkinson’s restaurant And that was before Sanders confirmed the story in a late morning tweet.







> “I always do my best to treat people, including those I disagree with, respectfully and will continue to do so,” the press secretary wrote. “Her actions say far more about her than about me.”




Yep, your high road just cost them another 500,000 votes this fall Mrs. Sanders, good for you.

----------

Beachcomber (06-24-2018),Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Jen (06-23-2018),Jim Scott (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),NORAD (06-24-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018),Old Tex (06-28-2018),potlatch (06-23-2018),QuaseMarco (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-23-2018),Tennyson (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Ray Sullivan  Chef Matt Adams has aids....thats what you get for using feces as a lubricantManage
 another post

----------

JustPassinThru (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Got a link?  I tried finding it, but came across a different one in New Jersey that is highly pissed as they are getting crap even though it's not the right place.   But then again, I rarely do Facebook and have a rough time navigating it.


https://www.facebook.com/redhenlexington

----------

Kodiak (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How does this behavior help their cause? It makes them look like intolerant, women-hating bigots.



What do you mean "makes them look like"?  Its what they are.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The restaurant owner may be about to learn how many of its customers voted for Trump and plan to vote for Trump in 2020.
> 
> Sanders' party was 8 people, which means their bill probably would have been between $100 and $150. Anybody think the owner compensated the waiter for the $25-$35 tip he lost? Me neither.


You must not get out much.  A look at their menu and pricing shows the average meal would have been closer to $35.00 counting appetizer and drink.  There are no entres less than $24.00 and the appetizers are between $9.00 and $12.00.  At those prices the total would have been closer to $300.00, with a $60.00 plus tip thrown in.

https://redhenlex.com/menu/

----------

JustPassinThru (06-24-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I wonder how the MSM would cover a story of a bunch of people showing up at the restaurant and blocking the doors, getting inside and yelling at the staff and so on... They seemed to think it was great when that happened to Starbucks.

A business like this loses a week or so of sales, and it really hurts.  Of course, the right is not like that, they have jobs and even if they had the time they would not waste it on something like this, or would they?  I wonder if we are getting close to a time when the right starts fighting back and using the left's tactics.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-24-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## What'sThat?

This is CNN.........

*Ana Navarro Says Sanders Restaurant Ejection Is The Cost To Being An Accomplice To Trump*
Ana Navarro Says Sanders Restaurant Ejection Is The âCost To Being An Accompliceâ To Trump | The Daily Caller

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> When are these business owners going to be sued for civil rights violations?  Why is this allowed to continue?


Because this owner did this on only the highest moral grounds. Her hatred of President Donald Trump.

Sarah Huckabee Sanders: Red Hen owner explains why she asked Sanders to leave - The Washington Post

----------


## Kodiak

> https://www.facebook.com/redhenlexington


LOL, someone posted this in the comments....

----------

East of the Beast (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),What'sThat? (06-23-2018)

----------


## heyslick

This copied from the link above

Navarro admitted that she did “feel very badly” that Sanders’ family were forced to witness what happened to their mother, but she understood the reason the restaurant owner felt compelled to act.

“You make choices in life,” she said. “And there is a cost to being an accomplice to this cruel, deceitful administration.”

This would've NEVER happened to any person within the Obama administration --- period!

----------

Quark (06-23-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

Ill burn the motherfucker to the ground just say the word.

----------

Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## East of the Beast

These people are pushin it ...it’s time to give them what they are asking for

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The general hostility to toward Trump officials and staffers provides an incentive for moving agencies out of the DC area.   Lexington is probably at the edge of "suburban DC."


Lexington VA is about 190 miles from DC and is much closer to Roanoke (about 52 miles). I have been there once when visiting the Norfolk Southern offices in Roanoke.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Maybe, maybe not.


It really wonderful to see you in such high spirits about this Mr. Quark!

----------


## Kodiak

Another good one on their Facebook page....

----------

Hillofbeans (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Morning Star (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

but she went along with her staff to toss out Mrs. Sanders and her family.   Is that right?

I have a feeling that we're seeing this story because she is already catching the aftermath.

Never forget.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-24-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> but she went along with her staff to toss out Mrs. Sanders and her family.   Is that right?
> 
> I have a feeling that we're seeing this story because she is already catching the aftermath.
> 
> Never forget.


I have left my comments on their FB page. I will be leaving my thoughts on her other sites as well.

----------

East of the Beast (06-24-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018)

----------


## Matt

> Wilkinson doesn’t know where all this will leave the Red Hen when the news coverage dies down — or even when it opens again for dinner Saturday, for that matter.


Well, with any luck, and given the size of it, bankrupt and closed. I doubt that small restaurant can survive the backlash and really what she did was so immature and wrong. 

I respect small business and their rights to serve who they wish but you know...if a baker can't disagree with a LGBT couple over a cake because of religious reasons how can a liberal discriminate against a conservative for simply being a patron at her establishment? It's too stupid. The left can't have it's cake and it eat it too. 

In all reality though - it's Lexington, it's near DC, and the rest of Virginia can't even relate to those regions much less reason with them. The business will be fine monster the Trump hating population there.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Retiredat50 (06-23-2018)

----------


## Matt

> I have left my comments on their FB page. I will be leaving my thoughts on her other sites as well.


I can't even get on their facebook page. Does that say more about me or them? Think FB is censoring?

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2018)

----------


## Jen

Well..............  more vote-losing antics from the Left..............  works for me.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),memesofine (06-25-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Well, with any luck, and given the size of it, bankrupt and closed. I doubt that small restaurant can survive the backlash and really what she did was so immature and wrong. 
> 
> I respect small business and their rights to serve who they wish but you know...if a baker can't disagree with a LGBT couple over a cake because of religious reasons how can a liberal discriminate against a conservative for simply being a patron at her establishment? It's too stupid. The left can't have it's cake and it eat it too. 
> 
> In all reality though - it's Lexington, it's near DC, and the rest of Virginia can't even relate to those regions much less reason with them. The business will be fine monster the Trump hating population there.


it's always been a small town with a small town feel.  Never considered in relation to DC...not ever while I was in the area.    They've sure bitten off more of the pooch than they can chew.  LOLOL

I'm not bothering writing her. I've got my cards to the mayor and city manager in the mail right now.

----------


## Hillofbeans

There was a time in this country, before Obama and Hillary, that different political views were not present at eateries and patrons asked to leave because of them. It just keeps getting worse with the news media constantly beating the division drums.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),memesofine (06-25-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> I can't even get on their facebook page. Does that say more about me or them? Think FB is censoring?


It works for me.  I have been cracking up at some of the reviews....

https://www.facebook.com/pg/redhenle...=page_internal

----------


## Matt

> it's always been a small town with a small town feel.  Never considered in relation to DC...not ever while I was in the area.    They've sure scroood the pooch now though


I distrust NOVA completely. I thought it was in NOVA but I just checked maps. Very surprised to see it's out there in near the mountains and all. 

Yeah, they're probably screwed then. They're a small blue dot in a sea of red.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I can't even get on their facebook page. Does that say more about me or them? Think FB is censoring?


Here it is.    
https://www.facebook.com/redhenlexington

----------


## Matt

> It works for me.  I have been cracking up at some of the reviews....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/redhenle...=page_internal


Yeah, that link gives me the same thing. Perhaps I'll log into my other account and see what happens. 

Oh...it actually works.

So....I wonder what's going on with my actual facebook account. :-/

----------


## Matt

Left my bad review. Ironically, I didn't feel like being creative so I simply said:




> Thanks for embarrassing Virginia with your immature political stunt, jackasses.


Which, I think gets the point across rather nicely.

I mocked another review a bit too.




> A tucked away, cozy atmosphere in downtown Lexington with high quality drinks, food, service; and hate for America. What else could a up and coming Communist ask for? Steak as red as your hammer and sickle!


That's about all I'm going to invest into this lol.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Hillofbeans (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),potlatch (06-23-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Left my bad review. Ironically, I didn't feel like being creative so I simply said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which, I think gets the point across rather nicely.
> 
> I mocked another review a bit too.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Calypso Jones

Also, Stephanie Wilkinson, co-owner of House Mountain Yarn Co.117 South Main Street, Lexington, VA 24450
(540) 462-2931

These are the local suppliers of the restaurant:
Broadview Ranch – Lexington, VA
Buffalo Creek Beef – Lexington, VA
Donald’s Meats – Lexington, VA
Foggy Ridge Cider – Dugspur, VA
Harvest Thyme Herbs – Staunton, VA
Mountain View Farm – Fairfield, VA
Seafood @ West Main – Charlottesville, VA
Wade’s Mill – Raphine, VA

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

5 facts you NEED to know about Stephanie Wilkinson.   Seems she works for the business side of t he economy in downtown Lexington.    That seems Ironic.

https://heavy.com/news/2018/06/stephanie-wilkinson/

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),potlatch (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Conservatives/Trump Supporters, You need to be very careful about where you eat.  If they recognize you are a trump supporter there is no telling what could wind up in your food.  Spit, or worse. And they feel justified.  You might even become very sick or die.    this is getting serious and it bears consideration.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),Sled Dog (06-23-2018),teeceetx (06-23-2018)

----------


## potlatch

Astounding! I've had my TV on all day and you'd think it was the end of the world. No, it's just nearing the end of our country as we once knew it.

----------

Beachcomber (06-24-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),teeceetx (06-23-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

I posted a comment on their Facebook page as well.  This is beyond the pale.  Imagine, walking into a restaurant not knowing if you meet their criteria as worthy to be able to order a meal there!  


Maybe Conservatives should begin protesting both outside and inside the restaurant like they did to Kirstjen Nielsen?  I hope they go bankrupt.  Wonder if anything would happen to protesters then?

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),potlatch (06-23-2018)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

Just tried to call to make a reservation.  Listed number "not in service".  Can't make an online reservation either.  These folks are plucked and phucked !!

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

wait a sec....she went 100 mph??  where were the cops.   Anything over 80 is reckless.

Someone is not doing their job.

----------


## Jen

> 5 facts you NEED to know about Stephanie Wilkinson.   Seems she works for the business side of t he economy in downtown Lexington.    That seems Ironic.
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2018/06/stephanie-wilkinson/


Glad to know about these places we should never eat.........  if they perceive we might disagree with them on anything..............they might compromise our food.

So "Red Hen" is a name I will avoid when eating out  - it doesn't matter at this point who the owners are.........that's a name I will avoid.

When disagreeing on normal things causes people to refuse service, things have gone too far.  That's not the same thing as catering a party one disagrees with in principle.  Not the same thing at all.  I would never expect a Muslim catering service to cater my ham dinner.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-23-2018),Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),teeceetx (06-23-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> 5 facts you NEED to know about Stephanie Wilkinson.   Seems she works for the business side of t he economy in downtown Lexington.    That seems Ironic.
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2018/06/stephanie-wilkinson/


There's no business like shrew business....

----------

teeceetx (06-23-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> wait a sec....she went 100 mph??  where were the cops.   Anything over 80 is reckless.
> 
> Someone is not doing their job.


I was just trying to narrow that down, my ASSumption was that since the presstitute said the manager was 200 miles away, I did a quick math problem in the head and figured if the average meal is somewhere around 2 hours tops, and she was 200 miles away badda bing, badda boom, but I'm still not sure where the restaraunt is in relation to where she was.

----------


## Matt

...and then there was NPR. Get a load of this. 

The Hypocrisy Of Eating At Mexican Restaurants  : The Salt : NPR

So...if Conservatives are hypocrites for eating at Mexican restaurants...does that mean Liberals are hypocrites for eating at American restaurants? They believe we hate Mexico. I don't care about Mexico at all. I just want our laws enforced. With the same brush though I believe, by their actions and words, Democrats hate America. See how that works? They can't see it.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Just imagine.....if a black person and family had been refused a meal.

----------

Hillofbeans (06-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018),Montana (06-23-2018),teeceetx (06-23-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> it's always been a small town with a small town feel.  Never considered in relation to DC...not ever while I was in the area.    They've sure bitten off more of the pooch than they can chew.  LOLOL
> 
> I'm not bothering writing her. I've got my cards to the mayor and city manager in the mail right now.


I don't think they bit the pooch, unless it was while doing something else to the pooch.

They have the right to do this. Similarly, their customers have the right to take their money elsewhere. Barring some health issue, Donald Trump will be around in 2020 to run for reelection. I wonder whether if this Red Hen will still be around in 2020.

"Farm-to-table" is very trendy at present. It means the restaurant grows their own or buys directly from farmers. I wonder how many of their suppliers are Trump voters.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dan40

It would be nice if this became an epiphany moment for the stupids that still love the USA.  A moment like the hag's "DEPLORABLES" mistake.

It does clearly expose the absolute intolerance of the lying left.

----------

Quark (06-23-2018),Rita Marley (06-23-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

They can get away with this because one's politics is not in the list of civil right's abuses. BUT, it is very unbusinesslike and could be the kiss of death to do this for your own politics.

----------


## Calypso Jones

and in my opinion people who do this for grandstanding, and you know that is the case, deserve to go bankrupt.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-24-2018),Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Conservatives don't sue over politics, in most cases. That is our strength, and a weakness in a way.

----------

Montana (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Also, Stephanie Wilkinson, co-owner of House Mountain Yarn Co.117 South Main Street, Lexington, VA 24450
> (540) 462-2931
> 
> These are the local suppliers of the restaurant:
> Broadview Ranch  Lexington, VA
> Buffalo Creek Beef  Lexington, VA
> Donalds Meats  Lexington, VA
> Foggy Ridge Cider  Dugspur, VA
> Harvest Thyme Herbs  Staunton, VA
> ...


Ah, the old Let's Punish Their Suppliers Trick.    

It's what the Rodents do to gunshops, punish their banks and such.

Sounds like a fair thing to do.

The Rodents are going to hate the new rules.  Do what they do, to them.

----------


## Sled Dog

> wait a sec....she went 100 mph??  where were the cops.   Anything over 80 is reckless.
> 
> Someone is not doing their job.


Sounds like an actionable confession to me.

VA state police should issue her a ticket and set a court date.  100 mph is clearly reckless driving, and she confessed to endangering the public.

Sounds like terrorism.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> ...and then there was NPR. Get a load of this. 
> 
> The Hypocrisy Of Eating At Mexican Restaurants  : The Salt : NPR
> 
> So...if Conservatives are hypocrites for eating at Mexican restaurants...does that mean Liberals are hypocrites for eating at American restaurants? They believe we hate Mexico. I don't care about Mexico at all. I just want our laws enforced. With the same brush though I believe, by their actions and words, Democrats hate America. See how that works? They can't see it.


Too damn funny. I am eating take out from my local Mexican place, right now! But if Conservatives don't patronize such places, guess what we would be, wait for it......Racist!

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am guessing that the jews in Nazi Germany at first viewed the histrionics of restaurant owners as being something to stay above the fray, do not overreact to such hysterics

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Well, with any luck, and given the size of it, bankrupt and closed. I doubt that small restaurant can survive the backlash and really what she did was so immature and wrong. 
> 
> I respect small business and their rights to serve who they wish but you know...if a baker can't disagree with a LGBT couple over a cake because of religious reasons how can a liberal discriminate against a conservative for simply being a patron at her establishment? It's too stupid. The left can't have it's cake and it eat it too. 
> 
> In all reality though - it's Lexington, it's near DC, and the rest of Virginia can't even relate to those regions much less reason with them. The business will be fine monster the Trump hating population there.


Well, its not really near DC.  Its almost 200 miles away and only 50 miles from Roanoke, a fairly conservative city.  Lexington boast, among other things, Confederate General Stonewall Jackson's home, Jackson also owned slaves, and Virginia Military Institute (VMI) who's history includes its Cadets defending the school against Northern Aggression.  Is Lexington so leftwing now will the city fathers tear down Stone Walls house close VMI and Washington and Lee University and disintern Stone Wall Jackson and Robert E Lee?  That won't leave much in the way of tourist attractions for the city but what does that matter, its the morality of the issue that counts, right?

----------

Garden House Queen (06-24-2018),Traddles (06-23-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Too damn funny. I am eating take out from my local Mexican place, right now! But if Conservatives don't patronize such places, guess what we would be, wait for it......Racist!



I have a question.  Discrimination in hiring is illegal correct?  Then why is it the staff at Mexican and Oriental restaurant are almost always Mexican or Oriental?

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I have a question.  Discrimination in hiring is illegal correct?  Then why is it the staff at Mexican and Oriental restaurant are almost always Mexican or Oriental?


Most of those Oriental employees at those restaurants were rejected from Harvard for being Oriental.

----------

Traddles (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I have a question.  Discrimination in hiring is illegal correct?  Then why is it the staff at Mexican and Oriental restaurant are almost always Mexican or Oriental?


The Chinese eateries here, have Chinese servers. ALL the kitchen help are Hispanics.
Protected species get away with that, just not us honkies.

----------

2cent (06-24-2018),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Message on their Yelp page. lol
====================
*Active Cleanup Alert*                        This business recently made waves in the news, which often means that people come to this page to post their views on the news.While we dont take a stand one way or the other when it comes to these news events, we do work to remove both positive and negative posts that appear to be motivated more by the news coverage itself than the reviewers personal consumer experience with the business.As a result, your posts to this page may be removed as part of our cleanup process beginning Saturday, June 23, 2018, but you should feel free to post your thoughts about the recent media coverage for this business on Yelp Talk at any time.                    Got it, thanks!

----------

2cent (06-24-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Things got a little too messy.  Just brush it under the rug, don't let people have their say and ......this is gonna make it worse.  WORSE than it would have been if they'd left it alone.

The left works together for the good of.....the left.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Things got a little too messy.  Just brush it under the rug, don't let people have their say and ......this is gonna make it worse.  WORSE than it would have been if they'd left it alone.
> 
> The left works together for the good of.....the left.


Looks like post are disappearing on their FB page, too.

----------


## Kodiak

> Looks like post are disappearing on their FB page, too.


You know leftwing Fakebook will be in damage control.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## memesofine

come on people MAKE IT SO

----------


## memesofine

MAKE IT HAPPEN FOLKS. IT'S TIME TO DIXIE CHICK ALL THESE NASTY ASS BIGOTS

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Quark

> It really wonderful to see you in such high spirits about this Mr. Quark!


I don't like it but there's not a damn thing I can do about it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm on it and I will not forget.   Making the remarks disappear is not going to help. But see what they're doing?  Shutting down the right.  But the left can throw people out of their restaurants, they can harass Trummp officials in restaurants, in their homes, in their neighborhoods, they can harass their children, frighten their children...attack conservatives and it is all okay.  because.

this is going to get worse especially if their don't see their blue tidy bowl surge.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm on it and I will not forget.   Making the remarks disappear is not going to help. But see what they're doing?  Shutting down the right.  But the left can throw people out of their restaurants, they can harass Trummp officials in restaurants, in their homes, in their neighborhoods, they can harass their children, frighten their children...attack conservatives and it is all okay.  because.
> 
> this is going to get worse especially if their don't see their blue tidy bowl surge.


Just remember. Yellow and blue make green. 
They will be green with TDS when conservatives piss in their blue bowl.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, its not really near DC.  Its almost 200 miles away and only 50 miles from Roanoke, a fairly conservative city.  Lexington boast, among other things, Confederate General Stonewall Jackson's home, Jackson also owned slaves, and Virginia Military Institute (VMI) who's history includes its Cadets defending the school against Northern Aggression.  Is Lexington so leftwing now will the city fathers tear down Stone Walls house close VMI and Washington and Lee University and disintern Stone Wall Jackson and Robert E Lee?  That won't leave much in the way of tourist attractions for the city but what does that matter, its the morality of the issue that counts, right?



Gotta wonder why you continue to take the Democrats' side in that argument.

Very strange.

Didn't you learn any history?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I hope they go insolvent...on moral grounds.


It can be speeded up.

Just file a lawsuit.  On the same grounds that the Christian pizza joint was sued, and the numerous sets of Christian wedding-cake makers.  Don't even have to win it - just run this broad through the legal hoops, and put a Mechanic's Lien on her restaurant...and her e-zine...and her yarn business...and her home...and her bank accounts...

...and in months, she'll be where Paul Manifort is at, now.  Broke.  Lost everything.

She can discover how much fun are legal persecutors when she's on the receiving end.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## 2cent

If I may ask, where is the location of this place?  (sorry, don't want to go thru 193 posts to see if that's already been answered.)

LATE EDIT:  Oops.  Now know.  Lexington, VA.

I can't help but wonder how many restaurants go by the same name.  And how many are them are suffering for these particular fools' errand?

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> It can be speeded up.
> 
> Just file a lawsuit.  On the same grounds that the Christian pizza joint was sued, and the numerous sets of Christian wedding-cake makers.  Don't even have to win it - just run this broad through the legal hoops, and put a Mechanic's Lien on her restaurant...and her e-zine...and her yarn business...and her home...and her bank accounts...
> 
> ...and in months, she'll be where Paul Manifort is at, now.  Broke.  Lost everything.
> 
> She can discover how much fun are legal persecutors when she's on the receiving end.


Done my little part on various social media.

----------


## Rebel Yell

trump_derangement_syndrome.jpg


> Just remember. Yellow and blue make green. 
> They will be green with TDS when conservatives piss in their blue bowl.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Gotta wonder why you continue to take the Democrats' side in that argument.
> 
> Very strange.
> 
> Didn't you learn any history?


What??????

----------

2cent (06-24-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant

I'm putting this in the pub because I see this story as soap opera already, and this "expert" is a former Obama official now a "fierce critic" of TrumpCo. (which in itself is another nugget I have to start writing down in a manifesto book covering my war with the "news", why can a dem be a "fierce critic", but opposition from republicans always has a "phobe" suffix attached to it, and etc?). 




> Walter Shaub, federal ethics chief under Barack Obama and briefly Trump and now a fierce critic of the administration, responded: Sanders used her official govt account to condemn a private business for personal reasons  she can lob attacks on her own time but not using her official position.


So it's OK for liberal Nazi's to harass Trump people out in public but it is illegal for them to tell anyone about it. I guess she should have went home first and used a private server to make her tweet.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Madison (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant
> 
> I'm putting this in the pub because I see this story as soap opera already, and this "expert" is a former Obama official now a "fierce critic" of TrumpCo. (which in itself is another nugget I have to start writing down in a manifesto book covering my war with the "news", why can a dem be a "fierce critic", but opposition from republicans always has a "phobe" suffix attached to it, and etc?). 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's OK for liberal Nazi's to harass Trump people out in public but it is illegal for them to tell anyone about it. I guess she should have went home first and used a private server to make her tweet.


They are completely wrong, she addressed a story that is in the news. That is her job.  She was polite and did not call for any action against the restaurant.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Madison (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## Katzndogz

She did nothing of the kind.  Working for the white house does not mean you lose any rights.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

*Sanders committed ethics violation in tweet about Red Hen*

Nope she didn't. The ethics have been changed by the other side. If she had set fire to the building & shot the workers as they ran out she would still be within the new ethics of today.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Madison (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant


Who is this "expert"?   Anyone can claim anything including to be an expert, that doesn't mean it is true.

----------

Madison (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## memesofine

You see they dig up all THESE FORMERS and then pass it off as if IT'S THE TRUTH and HAPPENING ALREADY. 

 these medias have become our enemy and so are all these stab us in the back FORMERS they go digging up

not a one of them have any HONOR let alone don't MIND LYING and making up shit to further their agenda over us

----------

Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant
> 
> I'm putting this in the pub because I see this story as soap opera already, and this "expert" is a former Obama official now a "fierce critic" of TrumpCo. (which in itself is another nugget I have to start writing down in a manifesto book covering my war with the "news", why can a dem be a "fierce critic", but opposition from republicans always has a "phobe" suffix attached to it, and etc?). 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's OK for liberal Nazi's to harass Trump people out in public but it is illegal for them to tell anyone about it. I guess she should have went home first and used a private server to make her tweet.


Good god.

These people are completely, stark-raving MAD.

And - and it's telling - their own sheeple can't critically-analyse this.

What kind of idiocracy are we becoming?

----------

memesofine (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Who is this "expert"?   Anyone can claim anything including to be an expert, that doesn't mean it is true.


Tell me about it.

Remember that "Constitutional expert" the Dumbo cruds dug up?  In Chicago, by way of Kenya?

I don't think he'd ever read the Constitution.  I'd bet $20 he couldn't SPELL "Constitution."

But he was a Constitutional expert and professor.

----------

Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Who is this "expert"?   Anyone can claim anything including to be an expert, that doesn't mean it is true.


I am the world's foremost expert on spotting experts.

----------

JMWinPR (06-24-2018),Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

oh shit we live in an divided and hateful country. the restaurant should be shut down for violating customer rights.

----------

Quark (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

This wasn't a "personal" incident.  She was targeted precisely because she was in the Trump Administration.  Had she been Sarah Sanders, private citizen, she would not have been thrown out of the restaurant.

----------


## Traddles

Sanders' Tweet reported what happened. That's it. Something she does every day as part of her job. But:




> ... federal ethics chief under Barack Obama ...


This says anything needing to be said about the guy.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> This wasn't a "personal" incident.  She was targeted precisely because she was in the Trump Administration.  Had she been Sarah Sanders, private citizen, she would not have been thrown out of the restaurant.


Yes sir, from this article yesterday

The owner of the Red Hen explains why she asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave

"_Stephanie Wilkinson was at home Friday evening —__ nearly 200 miles from the White House_ _—_ _when the choice presented itself__."

_"When the choice presented itself", who talks like that? Hunters, people looking for a target. The manager has been waiting for her chance to get her activist on, all leftists are these days that's why even a good month ago I was mentioning how skeptical I was of all these convenient caught on camera racial blah's at Starbucks and otherwise.

----------


## Sled Dog

Sanders wasn't attacked for personal reasons.

She wasn't attacked at all.

The Press Secretary of the United States President was attacked and it's perfectly appropriate for the Press Secretary to use the equipment assigned to the position to inform the public of an attack on the Press Secretary.

The only ethical violation I see here is that none of the members of the Obama Gang are in prison.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-24-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Good god.
> 
> These people are completely, stark-raving MAD.
> 
> And - and it's telling - their own sheeple can't critically-analyse this.
> 
> What kind of idiocracy are we becoming?



Mob rule lasted in New York after the Battle of Gettysburg until the Army fired grape through the raging mobs of micks.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Tell me about it.
> 
> Remember that "Constitutional expert" the Dumbo cruds dug up?  In Chicago, by way of Kenya?
> 
> I don't think he'd ever read the Constitution.  I'd bet $20 he couldn't SPELL "Constitution."
> 
> But he was a Constitutional expert and professor.



He couldn't pronounce "corpsman".

----------


## Sled Dog

> oh shit we live in an divided and hateful country. the restaurant should be shut down for violating customer rights.



No.

It should be shut down for being owned by a Rodent.

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

If you have not been to the restaurant I would not post a bad reference. She could turn the tables and file lawsuits for slander.  There is no point it trying to play the leftist character assassination game.  They are much better at it then we are.  I would confine my posting to attacks on moral grounds against the owner's decision to be a fool.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> This wasn't a "personal" incident.  She was targeted precisely because she was in the Trump Administration.  Had she been Sarah Sanders, private citizen, she would not have been thrown out of the restaurant.


Just imagine if she was black!

----------

Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Madison

> Who is this "expert"?   Anyone can claim anything including to be an expert, that doesn't mean it is true.


The experts :  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Always the same old Liberal, Commies, Leftists, LGBT, NLM
you know what I mean ..they think they are the WORLD

----------

Kodiak (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

I think every business should retain the right to refuse service to anyone.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I think every business should retain the right to refuse service to anyone.


Yes.

But that was disposed of, fifty years ago.

The bow put to it, in the last couple...

----------

Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yes.
> 
> But that was disposed of, fifty years ago.
> 
> The bow put to it, in the last couple...


This is one of those either/or deals. It can't be both.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This is one of those either/or deals. It can't be both.


I get it.

But we didn't win.  We LOST ALL of them, except for the last one - on religious grounds.  And I guaran-damn-tee ya, that won't be left to stand.

So it's time to sue the ever-loving shit out of this bitch's overpriced liberal sump.  And attach her assets for protection against future judgements.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yes sir, from this article yesterday
> 
> The owner of the Red Hen explains why she asked Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave
> 
> "_Stephanie Wilkinson was at home Friday evening __ nearly 200 miles from the White House_ __ _when the choice presented itself__."
> 
> _"When the choice presented itself", who talks like that? Hunters, people looking for a target. The manager has been waiting for her chance to get her activist on, all leftists are these days that's why even a good month ago I was mentioning how skeptical I was of all these convenient caught on camera racial blah's at Starbucks and otherwise.


Are we really supposed to believe that she drove 200 miles in the time it took for Sarah and her guests to just being served some cheese?  At 100mph that is 2 hours, and there is no way she drove that fast.  Why did they even included that, since it is unbelievable?

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Madison (06-24-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Are we really supposed to believe that she drove 200 miles in the time it took for Sarah and her guests to just being served some cheese?  At 100mph that is 2 hours, and there is no way she drove that fast.  Why did they even included that, since it is unbelievable?


That was my thinking, no dinner takes over 2 hours, 100MPH was my ASSumption based on the "facts" given in the "news".

----------

Retiredat50 (06-24-2018)

----------


## patrickt

Being lectured on ethics by a liberal is like being lectured on fitness by Michael Moore. Or lectured on manners by Maxine Waters. Or on honesty by Harry Reid. Or lectured on patriotism by Barack Obama.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-24-2018)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> We're losing the culture war.
> 
> Then again, it'll be interesting to see how Peter Fondle's new movie will do in the box office...it might wind up being "straight to video".
> 
> I didn't even know the POS had an acting career.   I thought he only did that stupid motorcycle movie.



It SHOULD be so obvious to anyone that threatening or cursing out the President and his family is now the "go to thing" for celebrities whose careers are on the downside, to place them in the public eye again. Griffin, Madonna, Arnold, Fonda, et.al. They can say whatever they want with no repercussions as they simply apologize two days later but they still let people know they are alive. It's a fad among has-beens.

----------

Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> That was my thinking, no dinner takes over 2 hours, 100MPH was my ASSumption based on the "facts" given in the "news".


They had not even eaten dinner, they had ordered some cheese as an appetizer.  So, really she must have driven like 150 mph or faster, to get there and kick them out.  Why the obvious lie? Was it just to show how much this restaurant owner hated Sarah, that she would drive 200 miles just to kick her out of the restaurant?  Why didn't she just tell the manager to kick them out? 

Just more crazy from the left I guess  :Dontknow:

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They had not even eaten dinner, they had ordered some cheese as an appetizer.  So, really she must have driven like 150 mph or faster, to get there and kick them out.  Why the obvious lie? Was it just to show how much this restaurant owner hated Sarah, that she would drive 200 miles just to kick her out of the restaurant?  Why didn't she just tell the manager to kick them out? 
> 
> Just more crazy from the left I guess


Liberals lie.

Because they're liberal.  They cannot LEARN.

Otherwise, they'd learn that liberalism is a lie.

I'm reminded of the time a new acting head of the Cleveland Regional Transit Authority - a guy who grew up in West-By-God Virginia (not that uncommon in the Cleveland area) got caught in an obvious lie.  Something big happened; and he was a no-show at the office.  He was later contacted by the newspaper, the _Pain Feeler_, (_The Plain Dealer_) to ask why he was not available.

Because, he said by phone, I was in West Virginia.

Okay.  Except, there was a merchant...a mechanic or physician, I disremember - who had MET him that day, right in town.  And that person was outraged by the lie, told the pain-feelers that the guy was lying.

Confronted by the I-Team City Camera (Channel 8) he said - and I swear to God, this is a quote ("I meant, West Virginia is a state of mind").

Back then there was some accountability, even in liberal-land; and he lost his job in favor of a permanent hire, an outsider.

Point:  These liars never learn, not to lie and not to not take responsibility - either for the lie or for the act.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant
> 
> I'm putting this in the pub because I see this story as soap opera already, and this "expert" is a former Obama official now a "fierce critic" of TrumpCo. (which in itself is another nugget I have to start writing down in a manifesto book covering my war with the "news", why can a dem be a "fierce critic", but opposition from republicans always has a "phobe" suffix attached to it, and etc?). 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's OK for liberal Nazi's to harass Trump people out in public but it is illegal for them to tell anyone about it. I guess she should have went home first and used a private server to make her tweet.


Perhaps she could borrow one of clinton's unsecured private servers.  Unless China and Russia are still downloading them.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

This is all Johnny Carson's fault.  He was the first one to allow "celebrities" on the Tonight Show to discuss politics and act like because they were celebrities they knew what they were talking about.

Remember in the 70's with the so called "Family Farm Crisis" the Senate invited Sally Fields and Jessica Lange to speak before Congress because they had played the role of farmers wives in a couple of movies.  

I thought, what next  Richard Chamberlain (Doctor Kildare) would be allowed to perform brain surgery to show the high cost of medical care?

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

The Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington, Virginia is getting some grief for their hateful treatment of President Trump's Press Secretary, Sarah Sanders.

I have repeatedly attempted to call them at their listed phone number and Verizon repeatedly said "That number is not working."   The number is (540) 464-4401.

The message now, in extremely retarded mode, is "*If you are a Trump supporter or even smell like a Trump supporter, you will be kicked out.  Fuck Trump.*"  This is followed by "Mail box is full and cannot accept any new messages.

Their link to make reservations online is not operating either.  http://redhenlex.com

Classy people with a family style restaurant, don't you think? * "Fuck Trump"*

----------

Coolwalker (06-26-2018),dinosaur (06-24-2018),Jen (07-05-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),MrMike (06-24-2018),QuaseMarco (06-25-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018),Swedgin (06-25-2018)

----------


## Rebel Yell

Typical communist swine.

----------

ChemEngineer (06-24-2018),East of the Beast (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),MrMike (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

owner of Red Hen is a prog named Stephanie Wilkinson who says she is living up to her convictions. maybe her business will fail quickly to remind her (and her tool employees) of this idiotic decision.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),MrMike (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> owner of Red Hen is a prog named Stephanie Wilkinson who says she is living up to her convictions. maybe her business will fail quickly to remind her (and her tool employees) of this idiotic decision.


The real question and test is;
Are you willing to die for your convictions. 

This business is dead.

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018),Rita Marley (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## Don29palms

Maybe a bunch of Trump supporters should protest outside of Stephanie Wilkinson's house.

----------

Coolwalker (06-26-2018),Daily Bread (06-24-2018),Kurmugeon (06-24-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> The Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington, Virginia is getting some grief for their hateful treatment of President Trump's Press Secretary, Sarah Sanders.
> 
> I have repeatedly attempted to call them at their listed phone number and Verizon repeatedly said "That number is not working."   The number is (540) 464-4401.
> 
> The message now, in extremely retarded mode, is "*If you are a Trump supporter or even smell like a Trump supporter, you will be kicked out.  Fuck Trump.*"  This is followed by "Mail box is full and cannot accept any new messages.
> 
> Their link to make reservations online is not operating either.  http://redhenlex.com
> 
> Classy people with a family style restaurant, don't you think? * "Fuck Trump"*


I got an e-mail through to them yesterday berating them for their actions, and it didn't bounce back, so apparently they received it, sure they deleted it.

Like the stupid Starbucks business decision, which will end their franchise; and the finance chief who went head-to-head with the window server girl over politics a couple of years ago at Chick-Fil-A, videotaped it, put it on U-Tube and lost his executive position, the "Little Red Hen" restaurant is in a fight in which they can't win - ever. You can not operate a restaurant, and decide who, and who isn't, welcome in your establishment based upon your perceived notion of their morals. This place will close down shortly - and they will cite Donald Trump as their reason for it of course. 

Personally, think the President and Melania accompanied by their Secret Service detail, should invite Sarah Sanders and her family out to dinner, and make reservations at the "Little Red Hen" and arrive en masse. They can make the reservation under the last name of one of their Secret Service agents. Bring along a Fox News television reporter, and show up at dinnertime, with 20-or so, and see just what these idiots do, when faced with 20+ Secret Service agents. What are they going to do? Call the police on em? Then Trump should designate one Secret Service man to check on the restaurant nightly, do wants and warrants on all of their arriving guests, state, the President is considering visiting again for dinner, and eliminate this restaurant's clientele. They deserve it, nothing illegal about it...... - Stan -

----------

Coolwalker (06-26-2018),Frankenvoter (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),MrMike (06-24-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

They're a privately owned franchise and are not connected to the other Red Hens restaurants but they still have to follow corporate policy and still go to the franchisee meetings so the other Red Hens drink cocktails and go to functions with these owners . Call up all the other Red Hens and let them know that as far as we're concerned , Birds of a feather flock together . They'll ban this owner for the problems she caused . 
And maybe there could be a grease fire........

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),MrMike (06-24-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Leftists in town support their rank decision by 2 to 1.  What can you expect from the DNC, corrupt and hateful to the core.

----------

dinosaur (06-24-2018)

----------


## What'sThat?

Liberals are such idiots....


Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant

On Saturday, using her official White House account, Sanders posted: Last night I was told by the owner of Red Hen in Lexington [Virginia] to leave because I work for POTUS and I politely left. Her actions say far more about her than about me.I always do my best to treat people, including those I disagree with, respectfully and will continue to do so.

Walter Shaub, federal ethics chief under Barack Obama and briefly Trump and now a fierce critic of the administration, responded: Sanders used her official govt account to condemn a private business for personal reasons  she can lob attacks on her own time but not using her official position.

Expert: Sarah Sanders broke ethics rules with tweet about restaurant

----------


## Daily Bread

Bring some pain to them . Go to their restaurant , bring dog excrement, throw up on the next table , bring in some domesticated rodents , stop at your local bodega and catch a few roaches . 
Simple ideas that shut these scumbags down - in short do what they've done to us for the past decades . They want to play the game , they better be prepared cause being a nasty sumofabitch isn't theirs exclusively .
Come on peeps - it's time to have some fun and destroy a Democrat for once  :Smiley20:  .

----------

East of the Beast (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Maybe a bunch of Trump supporters should protest outside of Stephanie Wilkinson's house.



Her wife would probably take exception to that.

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2018)

----------


## patrickt

> owner of Red Hen is a prog named Stephanie Wilkinson who says she is living up to her convictions. maybe her business will fail quickly to remind her (and her tool employees) of this idiotic decision.


I would respectfully  suggest that Ms. Stephanie Wilkinson post her convictions so customers could decide whether or not they want to eat there. Specific convictions should include her support for abortion and voter fraud. Perhaps her position on higher taxes and more regulations on businesses.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-25-2018),MisterVeritis (06-25-2018),Montana (06-24-2018)

----------


## JimGorn

> Bring some pain to them . Go to their restaurant , bring dog excrement, throw up on the next table , bring in some domesticated rodents , stop at your local bodega and catch a few roaches . 
> Simple ideas that shut these scumbags down - in short do what they've done to us for the past decades . They want to play the game , they better be prepared cause being a nasty sumofabitch isn't theirs exclusively .
> Come on peeps - it's time to have some fun and destroy a Democrat for once  .


yeah....Ok.....Now you have lowered yourself to the level of the disgusting Leftroid shitbirds we despise so much....We become them....Not a good idea.....Best thing to do with turds like Stephanie Wilkinson is ignore them

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-25-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

> Leftists in town support their rank decision by 2 to 1.  What can you expect from the DNC, corrupt and hateful to the core.


Got a link for that?  Getting 33% of Leftists to go against the madness is a remarkable change for the better!  Maybe there is hope!

----------


## Calypso Jones

She also owns House Mountain Yarns.  Let them feel it.

AND she is some kind of liaison or something for business in Lexington.  Write the mayor and city manager.   Probably won't get her fired but just let them know you aren't quiet.

These folk think that they outnumber us.   Can't let them defraud us with the dead and insane voting this November.

----------

Montana (06-24-2018)

----------


## Chester Arthur

> yeah....Ok.....Now you have lowered yourself to the level of the disgusting Leftroid shitbirds we despise so much....We become them....Not a good idea.....Best thing to do with turds like Stephanie Wilkinson is ignore them


While I respect your opinion, I couldn't disagree with you more. Nice is not cutting it. Nice will only lose. The left is satanic and is playing for keeps. They are deeply evil people. At some point one must hit back at a bully. The best way to do it is at the ballot box. Thank God we sunk to the level of Japan on Dec 8 1941. We are in a war for the soul of America. At this stage nice is nothing more than a white flag. It's time to make the left get what they give! If Trump supporters in that restaurant's area can drive it out of business then I say go for it. I'm sick of hearing about all the criminality and indignities of the leftocrats and all that happens is a bunch of whining. Ryan, McConnell, Sessions, etc. are nothing but a bunch of cream puffs. It's time to start hitting back and hitting back HARD!

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## littlejohn

I don't have evidence of what happened during the Shoot Out at the Red Hen Corral --

I take it somebody wanted to serve only specific customers. 

This is a very natural "human" tendency, that is to say, the personal preference of a business owner to select their clientele.
The desire for that level of freedom occurs among business owners when they think of their business as a "hard earned" extension of themselves.
I can easily imagine; it is a large lump to swallow if one must serve a person who aggressively supports a position which one finds detestable.

As to what to do about this -- I have mixed feelings. I can imagine a world where GodonEarth (GoE), also known as the US Government would have no interest in such things, taking a position similar to; "It's your business, do what you think is right." That sits well with me. Having said that, I believe that ship has sailed. GoE issues many laws on the topic. That being what it is, the remaining options (and they are highly related) are; 1) ignore GoE and fight the fight with militant opinionists, and 2) work toward influencing what laws GoE decides to spew out. 
The relationship between the two options comes from #1 being a way to accomplish #2. 

In the Red Hen case cited here, I don't know whether Red Hen violated any of GoE's laws or not. I'm not up on the statutes, nor what actually occurred.
For the purpose of my remarks, I don't need to know. Responding to the Red Hen Corral - hypothetically, meaning, as if a victim was indeed thrown out 
My opinion is that Red Hen did the right thing.
FWIW,
Thanks,
--jm

----------


## littlejohn

> You can not operate a restaurant, and decide who, and who isn't, welcome in your establishment based upon your perceived notion of their morals.


Why not ?

----------


## Kurmugeon

> Maybe a bunch of Trump supporters should protest outside of Stephanie Wilkinson's house.


Yes, but completely without any form of profanity, protest, or malign comments about Stephanie or the Red-Hen.

Just hold a Pro-Trump MAGA rally in the street in front of her house.

All neat, sweet and orderly.

Never forget, we surround them!
-

----------

MisterVeritis (06-25-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Maybe a bunch of Trump supporters should protest outside of Stephanie Wilkinson's house.


Play audio of screaming chickens being aborted.

----------


## Sled Dog

> yeah....Ok.....Now you have lowered yourself to the level of the disgusting Leftroid shitbirds we despise so much....We become them....Not a good idea.....Best thing to do with turds like Stephanie Wilkinson is ignore them



No, the best thing to do is to Occupy The Red Hen.

Go in.

Sit down.

Spend a half hour, at least, perusing the menu.

Order the bread sticks.

Ask for water.

SIT.

Take the profit out of that table.

Be polite.

When they call the police, wait for the officers to step up to your table, in clear view of all the clientele, and demand to know why the police have been called.

Do not make an actionable scene.

When the police request you leave, explain you have to wait for the check, and pay it.

No tip.

But make sure you pay.   Have enough cash to cover the tab.  Do not give a Rodent your financial instruments.
Then walk out, free as a bird.

Doesn't take much to kill a restaurant's bottom line.

----------

MisterVeritis (06-25-2018),Montana (06-24-2018),Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## Montana

Great idea but I won't be traveling 600 miles to do it.There are other ways lol


> No, the best thing to do is to Occupy The Red Hen.
> 
> Go in.
> 
> Sit down.
> 
> Spend a half hour, at least, perusing the menu.
> 
> Order the bread sticks.
> ...

----------


## Sled Dog

> Great idea but I won't be traveling 600 miles to do it.There are other ways lol


Well, that is for people who can get there, and they should if they're able.

From Montana, that bitch runs a business selling yarn.   Get ever knitter you know to switch brands.

----------


## Dan40

> Leftists in town support their rank decision by 2 to 1.  What can you expect from the DNC, corrupt and hateful to the core.


Ahhh, a poll agreeing with the lying left and president clinton.  How quaint.

----------


## Rita Marley

This is they.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> This is they.


That explains a lot.

----------

Daily Bread (06-24-2018),Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> yeah....Ok.....Now you have lowered yourself to the level of the disgusting Leftroid shitbirds we despise so much....We become them....Not a good idea.....Best thing to do with turds like Stephanie Wilkinson is ignore them


Your idea of sitting back and being tolerant , hoping this will pass like flatulence , is why we're in this mess . If you think these people are going away because we ignore them than I got a bridge to sell you . These people are past the stage of thinking of destroying us and I'm past your stage of letting it happen . Your living in the sixties hoping this will go away - wake up sleeping beauty nobody's gonna kiss you and bring you back to life . Your part of the problem .

----------

Chester Arthur (06-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018),Rita Marley (06-24-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I got an e-mail through to them yesterday berating them for their actions, and it didn't bounce back, so apparently they received it, sure they deleted it.
> 
> Like the stupid Starbucks business decision, which will end their franchise; and the finance chief who went head-to-head with the window server girl over politics a couple of years ago at Chick-Fil-A, videotaped it, put it on U-Tube and lost his executive position, the "Little Red Hen" restaurant is in a fight in which they can't win - ever. You can not operate a restaurant, and decide who, and who isn't, welcome in your establishment based upon your perceived notion of their morals. This place will close down shortly - and they will cite Donald Trump as their reason for it of course. 
> 
> Personally, think the President and Melania accompanied by their Secret Service detail, should invite Sarah Sanders and her family out to dinner, and _make reservations at the "Little Red Hen"_ and arrive en masse. They can make the reservation under the last name of one of their Secret Service agents. Bring along a Fox News television reporter, and show up at dinnertime, with 20-or so, and see just what these idiots do, when faced with 20+ Secret Service agents. What are they going to do? Call the police on em? Then Trump should designate one Secret Service man to check on the restaurant nightly, do wants and warrants on all of their arriving guests, state, the President is considering visiting again for dinner, and eliminate this restaurant's clientele. They deserve it, nothing illegal about it...... - Stan -


Good idea...except for the spitting in the food bit.

----------


## gamewell45

> Great idea but I won't be traveling 600 miles to do it.There are other ways lol


Good idea.

Besides, they'll probably give people a time limit to order, then kick your ass out of the restaurant if you don't order by then.  Either way, most  people are not going to get too involved with this even though they claim they will.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Your idea of sitting back and being tolerant , hoping this will pass like flatulence , is why we're in this mess . If you think these people are going away because we ignore them than I got a bridge to sell you . These people are past the stage of thinking of destroying us and I'm past your stage of letting it happen . Your living in the sixties hoping this will go away - wake up sleeping beauty nobody's gonna kiss you and bring you back to life . Your part of the problem .


Yep, sitting back and doing nothing, emboldens them.

----------

Chester Arthur (06-25-2018),Daily Bread (06-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Good idea.
> 
> Besides, they'll probably give people a time limit to order, then kick your ass out of the restaurant if you don't order by then.  Either way, most  people are not going to get too involved with this even though they claim they will.


I sure as hell made my thoughts known on social media.

----------

gamewell45 (06-24-2018),Northern Rivers (06-24-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I sure as hell made my thoughts known on social media.


Ditto.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## gamewell45

> I sure as hell made my thoughts known on social media.


I think social media is fine; you can get your point across nicely,  just that for many people to travel in from out of town is most likely unrealistic i think.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I think social media is fine; you can get your point across nicely,  just that for many people to travel in from out of town is most likely unrealistic i think.


For most people, yes. You have your professional agitators, though.

----------

gamewell45 (06-24-2018)

----------


## 2cent

> Message on their Yelp page. lol
> ====================
> *Active Cleanup Alert*
> 
>                         This business recently made waves in the news, which often means that people come to this page to post their views on the news.While we dont take a stand one way or the other when it comes to these news events, we do work to remove both positive and negative posts that appear to be motivated more by the news coverage itself than the reviewers personal consumer experience with the business.As a result, your posts to this page may be removed as part of our cleanup process beginning Saturday, June 23, 2018, but you should feel free to post your thoughts about the recent media coverage for this business on Yelp Talk at any time.                    Got it, thanks!


So, not only are they hateful buttheads, but too chicken to face the music for what they've done, to boot!
 :Angry4: 

Well, here's my message to them:   :Pottytrain2:

----------

Kodiak (06-24-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-24-2018)

----------


## 2cent

> What??????


Believe me, you're not the one who didn't learn his history.  (But you knew that.  :Smiley20:   Sadly, some people attended Yank schools where they were taught differently, and swallow it all; hook, line, and sinker.  I did - until I did my own studying.)

----------

Garden House Queen (06-25-2018)

----------


## msc

I think society will decide if this place goes out of business.  Speak out against their behavior, don't eat there, and if people are passionate enough, hold protests.  I think the outgoing message regarding the public dis-invitation kinda makes me believe they want to go out of business.  Either that or she's really that stupid.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## liberal_hack

I fully support the refusal of service to Huckabee-Sanders much like I fully support not baking cakes, being a wedding photog, DJ etc for a homosexual wedding. I also support a restaurant which would refuse service to Nancy etc

----------


## Crunch

> Typical communist swine.

----------

Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

I honestly think, that when facing such situations, we would be better served by taking the HIGH Road.

Let the Leftists show themselves to be what they are:  Petty.  Spoiled.  Angry.  Classless.  Hypocrites.  

We, on the right, should strive to step up, and be "above" those things.

I mean, sure, if you live in the area, it would be funny (and, righteous...), to go take a dump on their front entry, or, to go and unleash a horde of rats or mice onto their establishment, but....that would mean we have to lower ourselves to their level.

Personally, I do not think that is as effective at actually "winning" the political battle.  It certainly makes us feel....'oily....'

So, I urge everyone to NOT adopt the Leftist Tactics.

Instead, simply separate ourselves from such silliness.

My bet, is that lost business dollars, and, what seems increasingly likely, lost elections, will speak louder and more more long-term, than the screeching and preening of the Left.....

Let Trash be Trash, as we set our sights on being something better......

----------

msc (06-26-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They're a privately owned franchise and are not connected to the other Red Hens restaurants but they still have to follow corporate policy and still go to the franchisee meetings so the other Red Hens drink cocktails and go to functions with these owners . Call up all the other Red Hens and let them know that as far as we're concerned , Birds of a feather flock together . They'll ban this owner for the problems she caused . 
> And maybe there could be a grease fire........


Are there others?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I got an e-mail through to them yesterday berating them for their actions, and it didn't bounce back, so apparently they received it, sure they deleted it.
> 
> Like the stupid Starbucks business decision, which will end their franchise; and the finance chief who went head-to-head with the window server girl over politics a couple of years ago at Chick-Fil-A, videotaped it, put it on U-Tube and lost his executive position, the "Little Red Hen" restaurant is in a fight in which they can't win - ever. You can not operate a restaurant, and decide who, and who isn't, welcome in your establishment based upon your perceived notion of their morals. This place will close down shortly - and they will cite Donald Trump as their reason for it of course. 
> 
> Personally, think the President and Melania accompanied by their Secret Service detail, should invite Sarah Sanders and her family out to dinner, and make reservations at the "Little Red Hen" and arrive en masse. They can make the reservation under the last name of one of their Secret Service agents. Bring along a Fox News television reporter, and show up at dinnertime, with 20-or so, and see just what these idiots do, when faced with 20+ Secret Service agents. What are they going to do? Call the police on em? Then Trump should designate one Secret Service man to check on the restaurant nightly, do wants and warrants on all of their arriving guests, state, the President is considering visiting again for dinner, and eliminate this restaurant's clientele. They deserve it, nothing illegal about it...... - Stan -


The President, any President, goes NOWHERE without elaborate preparation and sweeping by the Secret Service.

All those "just-folks" videos of the wonderful Hussein family just walking into places...were dishonestly staged.

I, for one, would like to see that joint burned to the ground.  It has happened to other businesses - and for far less, for a three-figure debt, for refusing to pay off Mafia goons.  The Left has destroyed the whole wedding-cake industry for the same response - on proper moral grounds, not out of personal, irrational animus.

So...fire the shithole.

----------

Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> I honestly think, that when facing such situations, we would be better served by taking the HIGH Road.
> 
> Let the Leftists show themselves to be what they are:  Petty.  Spoiled.  Angry.  Classless.  Hypocrites.  
> 
> We, on the right, should strive to step up, and be "above" those things.
> 
> I mean, sure, if you live in the area, it would be funny (and, righteous...), to go take a dump on their front entry, or, to go and unleash a horde of rats or mice onto their establishment, but....that would mean we have to lower ourselves to their level.
> 
> Personally, I do not think that is as effective at actually "winning" the political battle.  It certainly makes us feel....'oily....'
> ...


That will only work for so long, eventually it will become a violent bloody mess.

----------


## Crunch

> Are there others?



A *web search engine is a software system that is designed to search for information on the World WideWeb. The search results are generally presented in a line of results often referred to as search engineresults pages (SERPs). The information may be a mix of web pages, images, and other types of files.

*

----------


## JustPassinThru

> These folk think that they outnumber us.   Can't let them defraud us with the dead and insane voting this November.


Let's not forget the wholesale importation of Third World sub-idiots - feed them and shelter them with OUR tax money, and they will dutifully keep voting Dumbo Crud until Botox Nan and her ilk are all dead.  What happens later, they don't care.  They're gods, and of COURSE when god is dead, bad things happen.

In that area, they DO outnumber conservatives.  That is the Imperial City of Washingtoon, where the streets are awash with Other People's Money.  They have a lifestyle dependent on social conformity and Virtue Signalling and enforced compliance with Correct Beliefs - and this is one way of enforcing such standards.

----------


## MrMike

I've seen it suggested that the Red Hen staff should have allowed Sanders to stay and just spat or tampered with her food.


The levels of craziness of these Brownshirt Fascist Liberals is reaching a point of criminality that is disgusting.  I suspect things will get worse.

----------


## Morning Star

> I've seen it suggested that the Red Hen staff should have allowed Sanders to stay and just spat or tampered with her food.
> The levels of craziness of these Brownshirt Fascist Liberals is reaching a point of criminality that is disgusting.  I suspect things will get worse.


It is getting to the point that I would love to see large numbers of them shot.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> A *web search engine is a software system that is designed to search for information on the World WideWeb. The search results are generally presented in a line of results often referred to as search engineresults pages (SERPs). The information may be a mix of web pages, images, and other types of files.
> 
> *


I mean, as an organized franchise.

I never heard of it.  There is a similarly-named business on Faceplant; in another state, and the owner protested he had nothing to do with this other restaurant.

I suspect that it's like taverns named "The Brass Rail."  There's one in almost-every city of any size; and no connection between any of them.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well, that is for people who can get there, and they should if they're able.
> 
> From Montana, that bitch runs a business selling yarn.   Get ever knitter you know to switch brands.


She can't sell much of it.  One little cottage business, cannot outfit the whole damn nation with yarn.  EVEN allowing that knitting isn't so popular as it once was.

Much as we'd like to wipe out THAT business, I expect customers for that yarn are foo-foo society ladies, so proud they buy Environmentally Friendly, Free-Range yarn...and likewise, proud of what this bimbo did.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> I've seen it suggested that the Red Hen staff should have allowed Sanders to stay and just spat or tampered with her food.
> 
> 
> The levels of craziness of these Brownshirt Fascist Liberals is reaching a point of criminality that is disgusting.  I suspect things will get worse.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It is getting to the point that I would love to see large numbers of them shot.


Torch the dump.

Let them live - in fear; with their work destroyed.

----------

Morning Star (06-25-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> So, I urge everyone to NOT adopt the Leftist Tactics.


but isn't that what brought us here in the first place? turning the other cheek just emboldens the wackos. sure there should be limits but it is also why we elected a street fighter like Trump. enforce the laws and stand up for what is right.

----------

Chester Arthur (06-25-2018)

----------


## Ginger

> The message now, in extremely retarded mode, is "*If you are a Trump supporter or even smell like a Trump supporter, you will be kicked out.  Fuck Trump.*"  This is followed by "Mail box is full and cannot accept any new messages.


For real?????? !?!?!?!?! These people are CRAZY

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Archives Home →Articles


 Share|
 Twitter
|
 Facebook
| 126 Comments| Print|

  Email

June 25, 2018
*Leftist Thugs Guarantee Another Scalise Tragedy*

*By Daniel John Sobieski

*


Someone is going to get killed. We have gone beyond the severed presidential head help by the unfunny and untalented Kathy Griffin to mob action, including the physical harassment of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen who just days before was drummed out of a Mexican restaurant by left-wing activists protesting the separation of children from parents caught crossing the border illegally.


Nielsen was also targeted by a leftist mob at her home:

 A cabal of protesters gathered outside Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen’s Virginia townhouse Friday morning, blasting audio of crying immigrant children and chanting “No justice, no sleep.”


The small crowd of about two dozen protesters was led by CREDO Action, a progressive grassroots organization. Video posted to social media shows the protesters repeatedly yelling, “Shame!” as Nielsen leaves her home and enters a vehicle. “History will remember you!” shouted one protester with a British accent. “You belong in the Hague! You’re a modern-day Nazi!”


Well, we all know what happened to the Nazis. They were hunted down worldwide and executed. The left’s incitement of physical violence through rhetoric and mob action is excused or ignored by a leftist media who go into spasms of righteous indignation after every presidential tweet.



In the days of civil discourse, ideological opponents would target each other’s rhetoric, not each other. What you said was evil or inappropriate and must be denounced. Now, following Saul Alinsky’s playbook, it is not what conservatives stand for that is evil. Conservatives themselves are evil. They must be thrown out of restaurants, confronted at their homes and, yes, shot on baseball practice fields.


One wonders if it had been Peter Fonda instead of Sarah Huckabee Sanders who chose to dine at the Red Hen in Lexington, Virginia. Would restaurant co-owner Stephanie Wilkinson have asked the C-list actor, who suggested that President Trump’s son deserved an unspeakable fate while suggesting Trump supporters be hunted down and harassed, or worse, to leave because “the restaurant has certain standards”?   


One wonders if those standards would have applied to Peter Fonda, who apparently has a movie coming out. Certainly the Roseanne Barr standard for indignant lefties does not apply to him:


 Roseanne Barr _literally_ had her career destroyed by the establishment media and Hollywood a few weeks ago over one racist Tweet. Peter Fonda, however, has been given a free pass by the establishment media and Hollywood’s #MeToo activists after tweeting out a call to have a child raped and a woman sexually abused and humiliated…
Never forget that Fonda sent out a call for mob violence, a call for a child (the 11-year-old son of President Trump) to be kidnapped from his mother and thrown in a cage with pedophiles. Peter Fonda sought to orchestrate mob action that would result in the gang-rape of an innocent child…


“WE SHOULD RIP BARRON TRUMP FROM HIS MOTHER’S ARMS AND PUT HIM IN A CAGE WITH PEDOPHILES,” Fonda’s Tuesday night tweet read.


But Fonda wasn’t done. He also called on his mob to terrorize the children of ICE agents.


“[W]e only need to surround their schools and scare the sh*t out of them and worry the f*ck out of the agents frm CBE ICE & REGULAR BORDER PATROL AGENTS. WE NEED TO SCARE THE F*CK OUT OF THEM! NEED TO MAKE THEIR CHILDREN WORRY NOW,” Fonda demanded.


Then Fonda turned his hate towards two women, Press Secretary Sarah Sanders, who he attacked with the sexist slur “gash,” and Kirstjen Nielsen, the Department of Homeland Security, who he wanted to see stripped naked and publicly whipped.

This incendiary rhetoric and physical confrontation is a reminder of the heated leftist rhetoric that preceded and inspired a gunman to hunt down and shoot Republican congressmen at a baseball practice field in Arlington, Virginia. Then, too, it was suggested by some that the targets of the gunman had it coming, as some say of the targets of current leftist thugs.


Typical was MSNBC’s Joy Ann Reid, who, in an appalling example of the left’s pathological hatred of anything and anyone conservative, said, in not so many words, that Rep. Steve Scalise kind of had it coming when a Bernie Sanders volunteer tried to assassinate him and his GOP colleagues as they practiced for the annual baseball game between Democrats and Republicans in Congress. As Fox News reported:

As Rep. Steve Scalise lay in his hospital bed recovering after he was shot by a maniac gunman who was hunting congressional Republicans, an MSNBC host asked whether the House Majority Whip’s life-threatening injuries meant Americans had to “ignore” his political positions.


Joy Ann Reid on Saturday cited Scalise’s positions on ObamaCare and gay marriage as among the concerning “moral” issues she felt couldn’t be overlooked despite his critical injury at the hands of a left-leaning lunatic who opened fire at a GOP baseball practice on June 14.


“There’s a whole country out there and a lot of people, at least in my Twitter timeline, and it’s a delicate thing, because everybody is wishing the congressman well and hoping that he recovers, but Steve Scalise has a history that we’ve all been forced to sort of ignore on race,” Reid said.

Joy Ann Reid’s litany of Scalise’s crimes against humanity for which he deserved being target for assassination reveal how skewed to left is the moral compass of those on the left:

'He did come to leadership after some controversy over attending a white nationalist event, which he says he didn't know what it was.


'He also co-sponsored a bill to amend the Constitution to define marriage as between a man and a woman. He voted for the House healthcare bill, which as you said would gut healthcare for millions of people including three million children and he cosponsored a bill to repeal the ban on semiautomatic weapons.'

While Joy Ann Reid can be dismissed as a left-wing gadfly on a cable network, CBS’ Scott Pelley supposedly represented mainstream media and its professed objectivity and fairness. But there he was, blaming Scalise’s shooting on Scalise’s own rhetoric:
Thursday evening, CBS's Scott Pelley, who officially ended his tenure as the network's Evening News anchor the following evening, told viewers that "It's time to ask whether the attack on the United States Congress Wednesday was foreseeable, predictable and, to some degree, self-inflicted."


It's clear from Pelley's subsequent commentary that his answers to all three elements are "Yes." It's equally clear from the examples he supplied as support that he sees (or wants viewers to see) the problem as predominantly about the conduct of those on the right.

Self-inflicted?  As has been noted on this site, the Alexandria shooter woke up one morning intent on killing Republicans, not because of anything they’ve said or done, but because Democratic leaders from Nancy Pelosi, to Bernie Sanders, to Jerry Brown to Maxine Waters, have said Republican policies, from healthcare to climate change, will kill people or are  Nazi-inspired, keep setting off the leftist loons determined to save mankind.


Not surprisingly, Rep. Maxine Waters has embraced the civilized concept of mob rule:

On Saturday night, California Congresswoman Maxine Waters encouraged the type of recent protests against President Trump as seen in several Washington, DC and Virginia area restaurants, saying that she has "no sympathy" for those who serve in the administration and that the public should "turn on them" and "absolutely harass" White House officials while they are doing normal every day activities…


Rep. Waters then went further, adding that members of the Trump administration who continue to serve and defend the president should be harangued at gas stations, restaurants, and while shopping at department stores. "They know what they are doing is wrong," said Rep. Waters. And for that, the public should ridicule and protest them every chance they get, according to the California congresswoman.

Just as in the case of Steve Scalise, those on the left are suggesting that Sarah Sanders, Kirstjen Nielsen, and even young Baron Trump, deserve the vitriol and confrontation directed at them. Their hateful end-justifies-the-means rhetoric will likely inspire someone like the loon who shot up an Alexandria baseball field to take similar action.


After all, if you believe in securing the border and enforcing the nation’s laws, you have it coming.


_Daniel John Sobieski is a free lance writer whose pieces have appeared in_ Investor’s Business Daily_,_ Human Events_,_Reason_ Magazine and the Chicago_ Sun-Times _among other publications.      


_https://www.americanthinker.com/arti...e_tragedy.html

----------

Dave37 (06-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018),Mainecoons (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018),Swedgin (06-25-2018),teeceetx (06-25-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

There are laws in Virginia concerning decibel levels...she should have called the police and had them arrested. Just who do they think they are?

----------

Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Quark

It's doubtful the police would have come and if they did they would have joined the mob and added to the decibel level.

----------


## Taxcutter

It will take a while to see what happens to the Red Hen's clientele.

Stuff like this have done wonders for Chik-Fil-A.   Those are the franchises that have the biggest per-store sales volume.   They smoke MickeyDs and Colonel Sanders.

----------

Louise (06-26-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

KFC is WAY better.

----------


## Rita Marley

The trouble with driving by and throwing some molotov cocktails through the windows is that they're probably insured. Let them rot for now. They're being inundated with heated phone calls, scorching Yelp reviews, and fake reservations. They've closed down their website and the restaurant temporarily. There is a natural course to these things. Ask Starbuck's.

----------


## Taxcutter

The flash point will come when a mob of leftist thugs runs into some Proud Boys or bikers and somebody doesn't want to have the shirt beaten out of him/her and pulls the trigger.

----------


## Swedgin

> That will only work for so long, eventually it will become a violent bloody mess.


Then we take a defensive, PASSIVE-Aggressive stance, and allow them to march in to our sites.....

We need to think strategically and tactfully, while they allow their angst and emotions to guide them.

Remember:  We have most of the guns.  We hold (and know), most of the land.  The best they can hope for from Military and the Police, is an even split. 

No reason to inject ourselves into a fight, when, instead, we can simply prepare, and be ready for them to make a hectic, frantic move....

----------


## ChemEngineer

Send them a friendly email :  comments@redhenlex.com

The Red Hen's business phone "has calling restrictions that are preventing the completion of your call."  (540) 464-4401

Payback is a Hillary.

----------


## Katzndogz

The left has a particular hatred of women.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The flash point will come when a mob of leftist thugs runs into some Proud Boys or bikers and somebody doesn't want to have the shirt beaten out of him/her and pulls the trigger.


Quite frankly, the wrong side is living in fear. 
The tables will soon turn with a vengeance.

----------

teeceetx (06-25-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

The owner, and employees of the Red Hen will see the results of their actions, soon.

My bet, is that these results will be weight loss in their back pockets.

But, if any business can keep it's doors open, by LIMITING potential customers, so be it.

Seems to be the new trend for many business models out there, but, I have my own philosophy:  MAKE fucking money!  Doesn't matter if that money comes from some greasy cretin, or, a finely perfumed hand.  It's money.

Perhaps, establishments like Red Hen, and, to a larger degree, Hollywood, the NFL, and Starbucks, can continue with this new business model.

Perhaps, they will continue to make money.

Hell, they may even see their revenues RISE.

But, not as much, serving half the population, as they would, serving ALL the population.

Money is money.

----------


## Rita Marley

> The owner, and employees of the Red Hen will see the results of their actions, soon.
> 
> My bet, is that these results will be weight loss in their back pockets.
> 
> But, if any business can keep it's doors open, by LIMITING potential customers, so be it.
> 
> Seems to be the new trend for many business models out there, but, I have my own philosophy:  MAKE fucking money!  Doesn't matter if that money comes from some greasy cretin, or, a finely perfumed hand.  It's money.
> 
> Perhaps, establishments like Red Hen, and, to a larger degree, Hollywood, the NFL, and Starbucks, can continue with this new business model.
> ...


Agree, but everyone has their limit of what they will do for money. Would you send your 12-year old daughter off with some pedo for money? They do it on our borders everyday.

That's what "unaccompanied minors" means.

----------

Louise (06-26-2018),Swedgin (06-25-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Yes, there will be violence, and it's likely someone will die.... at the hands of a prog.

----------

ruthless terrier (06-25-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> Agree, but everyone has their limit of what they will do for money. Would you send your 12-year old daughter off with some pedo for money? They do it on our borders everyday.
> 
> That's what "unaccompanied minors" means.


Or they got cocaine up the pooper.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The trouble with driving by and throwing some molotov cocktails through the windows is that they're probably insured. Let them rot for now. They're being inundated with heated phone calls, scorching Yelp reviews, and fake reservations. They've closed down their website and the restaurant temporarily. There is a natural course to these things. Ask Starbuck's.


Arson investigations delay insurance payouts.  Typically, if the owner is in ANY way involved with an arson, there will be no payout.

And private insurance investigators will pour over the evidence to establish if the owner had done it, had paid to have it done; had staged a hostile firebombing attack.  For example, with this hoopla...if the owner wanted to cash out an insurance policy, it would be a grand time to have some friends or hirelings get a pickup truck with the Stars and Bars on the back window, blast "Dixie" on the radio, and lob a gasoline bomb through a window.

If the place does burn, you better bet that the property insurers will take the case apart.

----------


## Swedgin

> Or they got cocaine up the pooper.


HEY WAIT A SECOND HERE!!!!!!


I'm starting to think that brown cocaine I got from Miguel WASN'T "Chocolate Flavored," like he said!!!!!

OH my....I done up and snorted fecal tissue!

----------


## Swedgin

> Agree, but everyone has their limit of what they will do for money. Would you send your 12-year old daughter off with some pedo for money? They do it on our borders everyday.
> 
> That's what "unaccompanied minors" means.


Oh, there's certainly moral limits to what a person will or will not do, for money.

I, for instance, would never do porn!  (I don't like being laughed at!  Trust me, if I did porn, it would be it's own new genre:  Comediporn....)

I also don't kill people for a living.  (It's not so much the LAW--pretty certain that if I have the $$ or the connections, killing folks is acceptable.  But, rather, I still see murdering people as less than morally pure.  I am old fashioned that way.)

BUT.  If I am going to sell chicken sandwiches, I am going to sell chicken sandwiches until I have no more to sell.  Last thing I want is to sell only 10 of the 20 chicken sandwiches I have....

----------


## Rutabaga

> They're a privately owned franchise and are not connected to the other Red Hens restaurants but they still have to follow corporate policy and still go to the franchisee meetings so the other Red Hens drink cocktails and go to functions with these owners . Call up all the other Red Hens and let them know that as far as we're concerned , Birds of a feather flock together . They'll ban this owner for the problems she caused . 
> And maybe there could be a grease fire........


yes, this affects their brand,,negatively.

starbucks knows, the nfl knows, they will know as well....

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Oh, there's certainly moral limits to what a person will or will not do, for money.
> 
> I, for instance, would never do porn!  (I don't like being laughed at!  Trust me, if I did porn, it would be it's own new genre:  Comediporn....)
> 
> I also don't kill people for a living.  (It's not so much the LAW--pretty certain that if I have the $$ or the connections, killing folks is acceptable.  But, rather, I still see murdering people as less than morally pure.  I am old fashioned that way.)
> 
> BUT.  If I am going to sell chicken sandwiches, I am going to sell chicken sandwiches until I have no more to sell.  Last thing I want is to sell only 10 of the 20 chicken sandwiches I have....


This, legally speaking, is an either/or thing. Either you can refuse service to anyone for any reason, or you are forced by government to sell to everyone for any reason. It can't be both.

----------

Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Oh, there's certainly moral limits to what a person will or will not do, for money.
> 
> I, for instance, would never do porn!  (I don't like being laughed at!  Trust me, if I did porn, it would be it's own new genre:  Comediporn....)
> 
> *I also don't kill people for a living.*  (It's not so much the LAW--pretty certain that if I have the $$ or the connections, killing folks is acceptable.  But, rather, I still see murdering people as less than morally pure.  I am old fashioned that way.)
> 
> BUT.  If I am going to sell chicken sandwiches, I am going to sell chicken sandwiches until I have no more to sell.  Last thing I want is to sell only 10 of the 20 chicken sandwiches I have....


How do you get a job like that and would it get boring after a while?

----------


## heyslick

> This, legally speaking, is an either/or thing. Either you can refuse service to anyone for any reason, or you are forced by government to sell to everyone for any reason. It can't be both.




The owner of said business refused service under none of the above - she did it for moral reasons.

----------


## Mainecoons

> _You can not operate a restaurant, and decide who, and who isn't, welcome in your establishment based upon your perceived notion of their morals._


Actually apparently you can except in three jurisdictions, one of which is D.C. one is Seattle and the other is the Virgin Islands.  

Restaurants Could Get In Serious Legal Trouble if They Discriminate Against Trump Admin | Law & Crime

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

> I, for instance, would never do porn!  (I don't like being laughed at!  Trust me, if I did porn, it would be it's own new genre:  Comediporn....)


You have the sympathetic smiles of all us real men reading your lament.  We are truly sorry for you.




> I also don't kill people for a living.


Planned Parenthood does.  Every day.  They just lie about it.

----------


## Rita Marley

> The owner of said business refused service under none of the above - she did it for moral reasons.


That is one of the options. The other is to force her...or the baker...to serve everyone. It can't be both.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Mainecoons (06-26-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> That is one of the options. The other is to force her...or the baker...to serve everyone. It can't be both.



I'm still somewhat confused - she has the right to 'refuse service' to anyone & she did so on her moral convictions - where is that mentioned/or covered in discrimination laws.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Leftists in town support their rank decision by 2 to 1.  What can you expect from the DNC, corrupt and hateful to the core.


then they can depend on those town leftists to keep their business going.   Let's see how well that works out.

Secondly. I hear that the mayor asked her to quit her city position.  MY bet is she won't.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm still somewhat confused - she has the right to 'refuse service' to anyone & she did so on her moral convictions - where is that mentioned/or covered in discrimination laws.


The argument I've heard is that political affiliations are not protected classes, and thus are open to discrimination of goods and services.

I counter that your politics is your creed, which is protected.

----------


## Crunch

> The argument I've heard is that political affiliations are not protected classes, and thus are open to discrimination of goods and services.
> 
> I counter that your politics is your creed, which is protected.


It is true that currently political affiliations are not protected under federal law. Which is kind of surprising considering that liberals have managed to have pretty much everything else added to the list.

----------


## Crunch

Saagar Enjeti
✔@esaagar





.@GovMikeHuckabee just said on @IngrahamAngle's Radio Show that the owner of the Red Hen followed Sarah Sanders in-laws across the street to a different restaurant and organized a protest while they were dining (Sarah and her husband were not present during the protest)
11:05 AM - Jun 25, 2018




If this is true, the owner of the Red Hen restaurant in Lexington, VA really crossed the line. Was it her right to serve who she chooses in her private establishment? Sure. Was it her right to harass Sarah Sanders and her family?
No.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-25-2018),Jen (06-26-2018),MisterVeritis (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018),Rutabaga (06-25-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well that puts a new light on it doesn't it.

----------

MisterVeritis (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## heyslick

> The argument I've heard is that political affiliations are not protected classes, and thus are open to discrimination of goods and services.
> 
>  I counter that your politics is your *creed*, which is protected.



Again -- I hear you - however, _creed_ a brief authoritative formula of religious belief -- is not covered in or under  discrimination laws -- I don't like it, but the owner has her right to not serve her on her moral values alone ?????

----------


## Calypso Jones

I wonder.  If you choose to dine in a restaurant, do  you have some kind of reasonable expectation to be able to dine in safety?   SUch as food that has been untampered with?  a reasonable expectation of being able to dine in peace without outsiders with no intention of dining  being allowed in to disrupt the environment and the patrons? 
 @Katzndogz??

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> It is true that currently political affiliations are not protected under federal law. Which is kind of surprising considering that liberals have managed to have pretty much everything else added to the list.


They are not named as such, but neither is a specific religion. Your creed is your belief system, which is covered.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Again -- I hear you - however, _creed_ a brief authoritative formula of religious belief -- is not covered in or under  discrimination laws -- I don't like it, but the owner has her right to not serve her on her moral values alone ?????


We can take it to mean all these things:

noun
any system, doctrine, or formula of religious belief, as of a denomination.*any system or codification of belief or of opinion*.an authoritative, formulated statement of the chief articles of Christian belief, as the Apostles' Creed, the Nicene Creed, or the Athanasian Creed.

----------


## Crunch

> I wonder.  If you choose to dine in a restaurant, do  you have some kind of reasonable expectation to be able to dine in safety?   SUch as food that has been untampered with?  a reasonable expectation of being able to dine in peace without outsiders with no intention of dining  being allowed in to disrupt the environment and the patrons? 
>  @Katzndogz??


I wouldn't put it past someone to at least spit in their food and perhaps something even worse.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-25-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> They are not named as such, but neither is a specific religion. Your creed is your belief system, which is covered.



You would probably have to argue that in court

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I wonder.  If you choose to dine in a restaurant, do  you have some kind of reasonable expectation to be able to dine in safety?   SUch as food that has been untampered with?  a reasonable expectation of being able to dine in peace without outsiders with no intention of dining  being allowed in to disrupt the environment and the patrons? 
>  @Katzndogz??


There are laws, probably in every state, against selling food you've adulterated or made unfit.  Public health laws, and assault laws.  But it's a state matter.

There are also laws against stalking.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-25-2018),MisterVeritis (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes.  It is disturbing.

----------

RMNIXON (06-25-2018)

----------


## Frankenvoter

According to this tweet the manager of red hen was once a presstitute too, and my thinking on that is of the CIA, you're NEVER ex-CIA, you just tell people that.


Laura Loomer@LauraLoomer





The owner of the Red Hen,who kicked @PressSec out  was once a reporter for a newspaper in Charlottesville. https://dailym.ai/2Iivzzj 
9:34 AM - Jun 25, 2018



*Owner of restaurant that booted out Sarah Huckabee Sanders speaks out*

Stephanie Wilkinson, the owner of The Red Hen in Lexington, Virginia says she took a staff vote before asking the Press Secretary to leave her restaurant on Friday evening.
dailymail.co.uk







400
385 people are talking about t



Laura Loomer@LauraLoomer

----------


## Rita Marley

The Red Hen, 2019:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-25-2018),Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Eighty Deuce (06-27-2018),Garden House Queen (06-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018),ruthless terrier (06-25-2018),Traddles (06-25-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> a reasonable expectation of being able to dine in peace without outsiders with no intention of dining  being allowed in to disrupt the environment and the patrons?


it is a fact that the DC area is full of psychopaths. actually more than other areas in this country. so when you are dealing with folks like the one that runs the Red Hen then you kinda expect the worse. which is what was dealt to Sarah Sanders .. glad she had the courage to speak up.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Quark

> I wonder.  If you choose to dine in a restaurant, do  you have some kind of reasonable expectation to be able to dine in safety?   SUch as food that has been untampered with?  a reasonable expectation of being able to dine in peace without outsiders with no intention of dining  being allowed in to disrupt the environment and the patrons? 
>  @Katzndogz??


Apparently not in the DC Swamp. DC is the corrupt, perverted, and degenerate ancient Rome and we all know what happened to Rome.

----------


## Quark

> There are laws, probably in every state, against selling food you've adulterated or made unfit.  Public health laws, and assault laws.  But it's a state matter.
> 
> There are also laws against stalking.


Not in the Swamp against Conservatives by Communists.

----------


## Quark

> The Red Hen, 2019:


Nah. The Red Hen will be stronger than ever.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Not in the Swamp against Conservatives by Communists.


Law is one thing.

Law ENFORCEMENT is ANOTHER issue.  Unequal enforcement, based on social status of the target and political expediencies, is the mark of tyranny.

And some people should remember that, when they start jumping up and down because the Attorney General is enforcing laws on drugs that have been on the books for half a century and have not been repealed.  It is NOT UP to the police, the police chief, the city prosecutor, the State or Federal Attorneys general, to decide who to prosecute.

When it becomes so, you have a Democrat-connected cunt like this one, spitting in conservatives' food in her restaurant...without fear of prosecution.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> 


what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?

----------


## JustPassinThru

What the hell kind of man...kind of PERSON...would advocate socialism?

----------


## Crunch

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Apparently not in the DC Swamp. DC is the corrupt, perverted, and degenerate ancient Rome and we all know what happened to Rome.


I just found something..you are going to be very interested.  BE RIGHT BACK>........

take a look at this.   FOund it just a little bit ago.
 @Quark

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/06...rs-says-648263

DC Establishments could face serious legal trouble if they shun trump cabinet members like Maxine Waters says.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?


A pussy man

----------

Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?


She runs a yarn business. She probably knitted them. Merry Christmas, Son.

----------

Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> A pussy man



Is that the same as a GIRLY man?

----------


## Crunch

> She runs a yarn business. She probably knitted them. Merry Christmas, Son.


The only cool person I know that would wear something knitted was Dr. Who - (Tom Baker)

----------

FirstGenCanadian (06-25-2018),Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## Morning Star

> Is that the same as a GIRLY man?


Liberal.jpeg

----------

heyslick (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I just found something..you are going to be very interested.  BE RIGHT BACK>........
> 
> take a look at this.   FOund it just a little bit ago.
>  @Quark
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/06...rs-says-648263
> 
> DC Establishments could face serious legal trouble if they shun trump cabinet members like Maxine Waters says.


Shhh!! Don't let them know until they find their asses in court.

----------


## Dan40

> Saagar Enjeti
> ✔@esaagar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .@GovMikeHuckabee just said on @IngrahamAngle's Radio Show that the owner of the Red Hen followed Sarah Sanders in-laws across the street to a different restaurant and organized a protest while they were dining (Sarah and her husband were not present during the protest)
> 11:05 AM - Jun 25, 2018
> ...


According to fag liberals vs religious bakers, the establishment owner DOES NOT have the "right" to refuse service to anyone.

SEE:  Starbucks.  Must provide warmth and restrooms to street bums without any hope of purchase.  BUT CANNOT ASK THEM TO LEAVE.

----------

Quark (06-25-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> it is a fact that the DC area is full of psychopaths. actually more than other areas in this country. so when you are dealing with folks like the one that runs the Red Hen then you kinda expect the worse. which is what was dealt to Sarah Sanders .. glad she had the courage to speak up.


Lexington, VA is not very close to DC.

----------

MedicineBow (06-25-2018)

----------


## heyslick

> According to fag liberals vs religious bakers,* the establishment owner DOES NOT have the "right" to refuse service to anyone.*
> 
>  SEE:  Starbucks.  Must provide warmth and restrooms to street bums without any hope of purchase.  BUT CANNOT ASK THEM TO LEAVE.


Sadly she does -- fags are considered a protected class & cannot be discriminated against or refused service -- in public businesses - private businesses are another issue.

----------


## Daily Bread

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?


A Metro man's man

----------

Quark (06-25-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?


A cuck and a degenerate. The type you would expect to see in the audience at the Ellen show.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018),Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## Quark

> I just found something..you are going to be very interested.  BE RIGHT BACK>........
> 
> take a look at this.   FOund it just a little bit ago.
>  @Quark
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/06...rs-says-648263
> 
> DC Establishments could face serious legal trouble if they shun trump cabinet members like Maxine Waters says.


Somebody would have to file a lawsuit and I just do not see anybody from the Trump administration filing a lawsuit.

This crap will continue until someone high up in the Trump administration is killed or assassinated. That might get some traction but I doubt it.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Is that the same as a GIRLY man?


No I think a pussy man is even lower on the scale than that.

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),heyslick (06-25-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?

----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-25-2018),Quark (06-25-2018),Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Shhh!! Don't let them know until they find their asses in court.


Never happen. Been there, done that.

----------


## Dan40

> Sadly she does -- fags are considered a protected class & cannot be discriminated against or refused service -- in public businesses - private businesses are another issue.


Queer was not an issue in Starbuck's requirement to provide restroom facilities to anyone, customer or no.  Not just required to serve anyone, but required to provide services to non-customers.  The Red Hen violated that requirement.

But that is the two faces and forked tongue of the left.

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018),Rita Marley (06-25-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

Once again it amazes me how uneducated and naive the left can be when they act like fascist mobs while calling the people being harassed in their own home a Nazi! 

What next?

Will they demand conservatives to wear a special patch in public so they are easy to identify?  :Sofa:

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> Lexington, VA is not very close to DC.


You're right.  It isn't.  BUT I have been watching the creeping crud of liberalism slowly worm its way west through the state of Virginia.  IT has totally engulfed Charlottesville and I see serious encroachment into Waynesboro.

----------


## Swedgin

Are we certain this woman is the "owner" and not just a disgruntled "manager???"

Either way....why does she hate making money?

Why is she spending her efforts on chasing customers out of her restaurant, and THEN following them around town, instead of, I dunno...RUNNING her restaurant?

My bet, is that within the next year, there will be a sign in the front of Red Hen Restaurant, stating "Under New Management...."

----------


## Dan40

> Are we certain this woman is the "owner" and not just a disgruntled "manager???"
> 
> Either way....why does she hate making money?
> 
> Why is she spending her efforts on chasing customers out of her restaurant, and THEN following them around town, instead of, I dunno...RUNNING her restaurant?
> 
> My bet, is that within the next year, there will be a sign in the front of Red Hen Restaurant, stating "Under New Management...."


Closed for remodeling

is always a good one.

----------


## Dave37

Calls by the Dems for escalating personal violence against Republicans may be a new tactic since Antifa has quieted down.

----------


## Swedgin

Starbucks really should put some hygenic syringe disposal boxes in their restrooms.....

----------

NuYawka (06-25-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

> yes.  It is disturbing.



Legal does not make it right, and when the public does not object to such behavior we will get a lot more of it. That is how Liberal Fascism will slowly creep into society as the new norm. That we must be PC tolerant of their public displays of intolerance..... 

We have already seen that with BLM and ANTIFA. Watch how it spreads!

----------

Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (06-25-2018),Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

> 


smh

----------


## gamewell45

> The trouble with driving by and throwing some molotov cocktails through the windows is that they're probably insured.


And it's illegal as hell.

----------


## Rutabaga

> And it's illegal as hell.


let me know when a law has stopped anyone intent on ignoring it...

----------


## gamewell45

> let me know when a law has stopped anyone intent on ignoring it...


Just stating the obvious.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Just stating the obvious.


so was i.

----------


## Big Dummy

> And it's illegal as hell.


Was destroying statues of our historic figures illegal?

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018),Rutabaga (06-26-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And it's illegal as hell.


So is what this bitch and her staff did, illegal.

----------


## gamewell45

> Was destroying statues of our historic figures illegal?


I have no idea; I do know for a fact that arson is illegal.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have no idea; I do know for a fact that arson is illegal.


Destroying a family pizza business because they declined the not-even-serious request to "cater a gay wedding" is lawless, too.

As is suing wedding-cake bakers, almost in ROTE...one after the other...for not wanting to blaspheme the Sacrament of Marriage with this sodomite-parody game that's popular.  That's illegal; it's lawless; it's evil; it's despicable.

Now, you and yours want to up the ante and start bouncing paying customers, for their EMPLOYMENT...and causing them embarrassment.  I'm in favor of embarrassing that restaurant staff, by burning the dump into a smoking hole.

Lawlessness begets lawlessness.  ESAD.

----------


## gamewell45

> Destroying a family pizza business because they declined the not-even-serious request to "cater a gay wedding" is lawless, too.
> 
> As is suing wedding-cake bakers, almost in ROTE...one after the other...for not wanting to blaspheme the Sacrament of Marriage with this sodomite-parody game that's popular.  That's illegal; it's lawless; it's evil; it's despicable.
> 
> Now, you and yours want to up the ante and start bouncing paying customers, for their EMPLOYMENT...and causing them embarrassment.  I'm in favor of embarrassing that restaurant staff, by burning the dump into a smoking hole.
> 
> Lawlessness begets lawlessness.  ESAD.



To each their own.

----------


## JustPassinThru

To each HIS own.

"Each" is singular.  "Their" is plural.

And in non-named hypothetical specifics, it USED to be understood, by educated persons, that "His" was not gender-specific.

----------


## msc

> The President, any President, goes NOWHERE without elaborate preparation and sweeping by the Secret Service.
> 
> All those "just-folks" videos of the wonderful Hussein family just walking into places...were dishonestly staged.
> 
> I, for one, would like to see that joint burned to the ground.  It has happened to other businesses - and for far less, for a three-figure debt, for refusing to pay off Mafia goons.  The Left has destroyed the whole wedding-cake industry for the same response - on proper moral grounds, not out of personal, irrational animus.
> 
> So...fire the shithole.


Yes the left reacts uncivilized, but if we all join in they'll be no adults left in the house/the country.  

I get fighting fire with fire, and I get wanting to hit back with what's been thrown at us, and in certain circumstances it's warranted, but engaging in illegal actions should be were the noble side in the battle draws the line.  If we're not fighting on the side of the rule of law for our rights and liberties provided by our Constitution, for the vision of living in the design of our Constitutional Republic, then what's the point of our opposition.  It's just one side against the other based on nothing but opinion with right and wrong being subjective. Anarchy fighting against Anarchy to win and rule by an iron fist.  If one believes that bullying and violence is the best way to get to where we want to be as a society, then there is no faith in the idea of a civilized society. 
It's not a good idea to disrespect the very things we're fighting for and fighting against.

Just saying!

----------

Mainecoons (06-26-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*slone  *‏ @slone 14h14 hours agoMore
LEXINGTON TURNS ON HATE-MONGER OWNER #RedHenLexVA "We do NOT condone the actions of Stephanie Wilkinson, owner of the Red Hen Restaurant and Director of Main Street Lexington." "Actions are being taken that will hopefully end her position"  ~ Historic Downtown Lexington VA

----------

Quark (06-26-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018),Swedgin (06-26-2018)

----------


## What'sThat?

Previously I contributed to a local political forum........overrun by Libs and Never Trumpers. 

Believe it or not.....these idiots are more outraged at the push back on the Red Hen restaurant......than on Sanders being kicked out.
Sarah Sanders asked to Leave Red Hen | Frisco Online Forums on Lifestyle Frisco

Idiots

----------

Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## patrickt

> well that puts a new light on it doesn't it.


It will when it isn't he said that he said the she did something.

----------


## Jen

It's one thing to refuse to serve someone at an establishment you own............but to follow them around making sure they don't get to eat anywhere .........is over the line of sanity.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018),Quark (06-26-2018),QuaseMarco (06-27-2018),Rickity Plumber (06-26-2018)

----------


## What'sThat?

> I wouldn't put it past someone to at least spit in their food and perhaps something even worse.


Liberals are vile disgusting people.....

*Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didn’t Ejaculate in Your Food*
Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didnt Ejaculate in Your Food

*Trevor Noah Jokes About Chefs At Restaurant ‘Jizzing’ In Sarah Sanders’ Food*
Trevor Noah Jokes About Chefs At Restaurant  Food | The Daily Caller

----------

Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Liberals are vile disgusting people.....
> 
> *Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didn’t Ejaculate in Your Food*
> Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didnt Ejaculate in Your Food


Boogers too.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


who da hell are these pussy hat wearin' libs?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I wouldn't put it past someone to at least spit in their food and perhaps something even worse.


If the chef knew that Huckabee-Sanders was in the restaurant, I wouldn't put it past him (them) to do something like this.

----------

Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> what the hell kinda man would put that hat on?


Well, look at him . . . "he" may want to be called a zhe or perhaps some form of a genderless consonant. The kid is quite possibly a trans in training.

----------

Quark (06-26-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> According to fag liberals vs religious bakers, the establishment owner DOES NOT have the "right" to refuse service to anyone.
> 
> SEE:  Starbucks.  Must provide warmth and restrooms to street bums without any hope of purchase.  BUT CANNOT ASK THEM TO LEAVE.



Another "do as I say, not as I do " moment for liberalsim.

----------


## Swedgin

If this is true, I have to wonder what the response was from management at the second restaurant?

I can think of a host of things I would be saying to some store owner, who denied service to someone, and then, had the gall to follow that person to MY establishment to harass her....

(None of those things would be nice, but, all would be nicer than the civil charges I would see to pursue......)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> A Metro man's man


Is that like a metro-hetero sexual transvestite in transition?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *slone  *‏ @slone 14h14 hours agoMore
> LEXINGTON TURNS ON HATE-MONGER OWNER #RedHenLexVA "We do NOT condone the actions of Stephanie Wilkinson, owner of the Red Hen Restaurant and Director of Main Street Lexington." "Actions are being taken that will hopefully end her position"  ~ Historic Downtown Lexington VA


Oh, she's butt-hurt.

Well, YES.  You don't police your community - not with PC homogeny, but in understanding that you are BUSINESSES - and some people are going to wish to patronize your businesses, who you don't personally approve of.

Some of them will be white.  Some will be married normies with children.  Some will even be (OMFG!)  CHRISTIANS!  or JEWS!

You are not policing your community, on the need for acceptance of the productive and the patriotic and the traditional.

So yes, we smear you all with the same brush, out of the same bucket of filth.

----------

Quark (06-26-2018),Rutabaga (06-26-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Liberals are vile disgusting people.....
> 
> *Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didnt Ejaculate in Your Food*
> Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didnt Ejaculate in Your Food
> 
> *Trevor Noah Jokes About Chefs At Restaurant Jizzing In Sarah Sanders Food*
> Trevor Noah Jokes About Chefs At Restaurant  Food | The Daily Caller


Are we SO addicted to our mindless idiot-box entertainment, that we cannot just TURN...it OFF?

Don't we have options enough, we can fill our slack time with something better?  At the very least, there's Netflix.  Why have your values ENDLESSLY insulted by these clowns, when you can watch old movies you haven't seen.

The mind is like a garbage pail.  What it's like depends on what it's filled with.  Fill it with this mindless, hate-filled, Hard-Left slop...and you become a Hard Left bot.  That's why propaganda WORKS

Turn it off; ignore it; and it has no effect.  We have our values; they have their hateful, violent values or what passes for them; and they want a confrontation.  And they will get it.  In times past, Mr. Sanders would have taken a chair leg to the assholes who ejected his family; and few would have faulted him.

(FWIW, I'm not criticizing the poster but just marveling at why these unfunny "comics" have such an effect on everyone)

----------

Quark (06-26-2018),Rutabaga (06-26-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes the left reacts uncivilized, but if we all join in they'll be no adults left in the house/the country.  
> 
> I get fighting fire with fire, and I get wanting to hit back with what's been thrown at us, and in certain circumstances it's warranted, but engaging in illegal actions should be were the noble side in the battle draws the line.  If we're not fighting on the side of the rule of law for our rights and liberties provided by our Constitution, for the vision of living in the design of our Constitutional Republic, then what's the point of our opposition.  It's just one side against the other based on nothing but opinion with right and wrong being subjective. Anarchy fighting against Anarchy to win and rule by an iron fist.  If one believes that bullying and violence is the best way to get to where we want to be as a society, then there is no faith in the idea of a civilized society. 
> It's not a good idea to disrespect the very things we're fighting for and fighting against.
> 
> Just saying!


If you refuse to engage on the level they insist on playing at...what it amounts to, is surrender.

What is war?  It's when one side insists with its demands, unreasonable in most cases, and the other side will not appease.  If the one side masses up an army, and the other side provides 30 striped-trousered, tuxedoed diplomats, who do you suppose will be on the offensive?

You can only play the adult so long.  Then you have to get down to their level - and if that means firebombs, so be it.  If that means holding this bitch down while your friend beats her head with a baseball bat...SO BE IT.

----------


## Quark

> 


Democrat Communists certainly have a history of that.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018),msc (06-27-2018),Rutabaga (06-26-2018)

----------


## Mainecoons

No msc is right.  If you want to win and convince the vast majority who take no part in this crap that your side is right, absolutely do not stoop to their level.  Use the internet and other media to expose them at every turn.  This is about winning the war for the majority of America's minds and the best way to do that is to expose the Democrats and their fascist left buddies at every turn.

But don't act like them, you'll just be written off as no better.

Here's a very interesting demonstration of MSM dishonesty.  Apparently not satisfied with evicting the Sander's party, the wacky woman followed them across the street to another restaurant and continued the abuse.  So it wasn't just a moral decision it was yet another manifestation of TDS and the gross incivility of the left.

----------


## Dan40

BOYCOTT

All red hen restaurants until they fold.

----------


## Coolwalker

It's time for the bikers to mobilize again for a little road-trip to Lexington.

----------


## Swedgin

> BOYCOTT
> 
> All red hen restaurants until they fold.


I think, I read, that most of them are NOT, in any way, affiliated with this particular Red Hen.

Not that it matters for me, as I don't have one to boycott in my area.  Although, if I am in another city, I will still likely stay clear of these restaurants, as I really do not know if they are associated or not.

Now, IF I owned one of these Red Hen's, I would just place a sign above my Red Hen sign (at least temporarily), that states "Not THAT...."

----------


## Taxcutter

Apparently, every business in Lexington is getting hammered by the public.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Apparently, every business in Lexington is getting hammered by the public.


Good!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Mayor asked her to quit yesterday.  SHe quit today .


https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/...eet-lexington/

how are those strong moral convictions doing now Stephanie?    Changed your life a little?   Did you expect that?  LOLOLOLOL

----------

Quark (06-27-2018),QuaseMarco (06-27-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

liberals, actions have consequences...make sure you are up for the task ahead...word.

----------

Quark (06-27-2018),QuaseMarco (06-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Mayor asked her to quit yesterday.  SHe quit today .
> 
> 
> https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/...eet-lexington/
> 
> how are those strong moral convictions doing now Stephanie?    Changed your life a little?   Did you expect that?  LOLOLOLOL

----------


## Dan40

Betweeb 2009 and 2017 did conservatives target obama employees when they were out in public?

NO.

Did conservatives threaten obama's family and children?

NO

Did conservative condemn every obama decision?

NO, most but not all. :Smile: 

Did conservatories RIOT because they were angry that obama was elected?

NO

Did conservatives destroy other peoples property because they didn't like obama?

NO.

Did conservatives HONOR the results of our election process?

YES.

Did liberals DEMAND that Trump honor the election results?

YES.

Do liberals honor the results of our free election process?

NO

----------

Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I think, I read, that most of them are NOT, in any way, affiliated with this particular Red Hen.
> 
> Not that it matters for me, as I don't have one to boycott in my area.  Although, if I am in another city, I will still likely stay clear of these restaurants, as I really do not know if they are associated or not.
> 
> Now, IF I owned one of these Red Hen's, I would just place a sign above my Red Hen sign (at least temporarily), that states "Not THAT...."


Not affiliated?  With the identical name?  They are affiliated.  liberals lie.

_BOYCOTT THEM ALL!_

----------


## JustPassinThru

On a blog somewhere, someone is suggesting that this woman, the owner, is a cousin of Meryl Streep.

Any truth to that?  I'm frittering around work right now and can't do research...

----------


## ChemEngineer

Silent partner of Red Hen.jpg

Karma is a Hillary

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Silent partner of Red Hen.jpg
> 
> Karma is a Hillary


It was said he was no longer co-owner. Maybe that is the reason, to cover that up?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> No msc is right.  If you want to win and convince the vast majority who take no part in this crap that your side is right, absolutely do not stoop to their level.  Use the internet and other media to expose them at every turn.  This is about winning the war for the majority of America's minds and the best way to do that is to expose the Democrats and their fascist left buddies at every turn.
> 
> But don't act like them, you'll just be written off as no better.
> 
> Here's a very interesting demonstration of MSM dishonesty.  Apparently not satisfied with evicting the Sander's party, the wacky woman followed them across the street to another restaurant and continued the abuse.  So it wasn't just a moral decision it was yet another manifestation of TDS and the gross incivility of the left.


and what I heard reported is that sarah and her husband had called it a night and went home.  The family members being harassed were LIBERAL members of the family!!  THEY were not employed by the trump administration.

See...this is getting out of control.    

Initially it was reported that Ms Wilkinson was courteous...I don't call it courteous to stalk someone to another restaurant, organize a mob and harass the diners.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It was said he was no longer co-owner. Maybe that is the reason, to cover that up?


Liberalism and sexual deviancy, lack of control...all seem to go hand-in-hand.

Another place, it's been said - I don't know the facts - that this woman is a cousin of Meryl Streep.  Who was first on her feet to cheer the Oscar Award to Roman Polanski, pedophile rapist.  Who probably did multiple sessions on Harvey's couch.

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

can someone verify without a doubt that a sex pervert was/is her partner??

----------


## ChemEngineer

Wilkinson is the cousin of Meryl Streep, good pal of Harvey Weinstein. The plot thickens.
Wilkinson is now a pariah in Lexington:

"She has embarrassed our town and has given Lexington a bad reputation.  So many people are upset and the negative impact and nasty backlash towards our little community is downright appalling.  Please do not condemn us for one persons actions."
Red Hen doomed.jpg

----------

Rutabaga (06-26-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you know why this is hurting all Lexington right now...and why they are understandably angry with this Wilkinson woman?     Well i'll tell you.   How many liberals do you know that are really interested in the civil war and admire or respect Lee and/or Jackson, VMI and the history of that institution?    Well...there may be some...but who are the vast majority of visitors to this town?  That's right.  civil war buffs who are generally southerners and or conservatives. 

Lexington feels that it is under attack because of this woman.  Oh sure....if they're liberals they don't say it is because of her...but that's the jist of it.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-26-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-26-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm proud of my fellow americans for letting Lexington and this woman know that you can't do that and get away with it scot free.

I'm  all for Freedom of speech and the right to serve whom you please for whatever reason...even race.  But I also have the right to boycott your ass.

The right has finally caught on after all these years.  The left is not near as effective as we are even if they own the media.

----------

ChemEngineer (06-26-2018),Rita Marley (06-26-2018),Rutabaga (06-26-2018),Sled Dog (07-05-2018),trixare4kids (06-26-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

Wilkinson has just resigned from her position as Executive Director of Main Street Lexington.

https://www.wsls.com/news/virginia/lexington/the-red-hen-owner-resigns-as-executive-director-of-main-street-lexington

Elsewhere, this:

“Bigotry. On the menu at Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington VA. Or you can ask for the ‘Hate Plate,’” Huckabee said in a tweet, quickly generating 2,000 replies in about 30 minutes. “And appetizers are ‘small plates for small minds.’”
Tom Lomax, a local business owner, brought flowers to the restaurant Saturday afternoon as a show of support. He called Wilkinson a “force of nature” and “one of the biggest drivers of the downtown.”
“We support our own here, great little community we have,” he said.
Stephen Russek, a former restaurant owner in the area, said “they had no right to do that.”
“You have your political opinions, you don’t throw somebody out of your restaurant,” Russek, who lives nearby, said. “They ought to be shut down.”

-------------------------NEWEST UPDATE ON BAD NEWS RED HEN -----------------------

Protesters in front of Red Hen restaurant, and Lexington is embarrassed.  Red Hen will remain closed at least until July 5th as this is written.  Hopefully it will never reopen.

But soon, word spread that the restaurant would stay closed. Justin Peery, the owner of Good Place Farms Bed & Breakfast — which hosted the Sanders family last week — said Wilkinson will not reopen the restaurant until July 5.

----------

trixare4kids (06-26-2018)

----------


## trixare4kids

I wrote a Yelp review for Red Hen.  :Grin20: 
I didn't even have to dine there to know what intolerance tastes like.  :Tongue8:  
Ain't the free market wonderful? Bitches.

----------

ChemEngineer (06-26-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-27-2018),Rita Marley (06-26-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

> I wrote a Yelp review for Red Hen.


Welcome to the joint, Junior.  Pay no attention to the RobertLafollet behind the red curtain.

----------

Rutabaga (06-26-2018),trixare4kids (07-11-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm proud of my fellow americans for letting Lexington and this woman know that you can't do that and get away with it scot free.
> 
> I'm  all for Freedom of speech and the right to serve whom you please for whatever reason...even race.  But I also have the right to boycott your ass.
> 
> The right has finally caught on after all these years.  The left is not near as effective as we are even if they own the media.


*Bigotry is bigotry.

Prejudice is prejudice.

Intolerance is intolerance.*

No mater where it comes from or who it is aimed at.

More and more left leaning people** are realizing they are supporting the WRONG side.  **The ones that are intelligent enough to think.

November could be a *BLOOD* bath for the* left.*

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Mayor asked her to quit yesterday.  SHe quit today .
> 
> 
> https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/...eet-lexington/
> 
> how are those strong moral convictions doing now Stephanie?    Changed your life a little?   Did you expect that?  LOLOLOLOL


*MAGAPatriot Steve‏* @RealMAGASteveFollowFollow @RealMAGASteve
*Wonder what the owner of the Red Hen Restaurant thinks now about kicking Sarah Sanders out of her business. People are now protesting outside the Red Hen restaurant with messages promoting love and tolerance.Has civility returned to this town?*
 *ABC 13 News - WSET*[COLOR=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.85)]

5:37 PM - 26 Jun 2018

----------


## Crunch

The owner of the Virginia restaurant responsible for kicking White House press secretary Sarah Sanders and her family out on Friday evening is stepping aside from leadership of a local business group.
Stephanie Wilkinson stepped down as an executive director of Main Street Lexington, an organization tasked with promoting economic viability, Fox News has learned.
Elizabeth Outland Branner, the president of the organization, accepted Wilkinsons resignation Tuesday morning, WSLS reported.




Considering the events of the past weekend, Stephanie felt it best that for the continued success of Main Street Lexington, she should step aside, Branner wrote in an email.
The Washington Times reported that the volunteer-based organization exists to enhance the economic prosperity and cultural vitality of our community, re-establishing downtown Lexington as the vibrant economic and cultural nexus of our area while maintaining its unique character, according to its homepage. The group, established in 2013, is affiliated with the Virginia Main Street Program, which seeks to promote economic revitalization in the context of historic preservation.
As Fox News previously reported, Wilkinson told The Washington Post that she felt compelled to take a stand, citing what she called the Trump White Houses inhumane and unethical actions.
Im not a huge fan of confrontation, Wilkinson told The Post. I have a business, and I want the business to thrive. But, she went on to say, This feels like the moment in our democracy when people have to make uncomfortable actions and decisions to uphold their morals.


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018...estaurant.html


*This is a lesson on how you should think more carefully before taking actions.*

----------

dinosaur (06-27-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018),ruthless terrier (06-27-2018)

----------


## Taxcutter

Sounds like Lexington merchants are taking a beating thanks to her.

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018),What'sThat? (06-27-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Sounds like Lexington merchants are taking a beating thanks to her.

----------


## nonsqtr

Listen to these libtards - "uphold their morals".

What a bunch of self-absorbed hypocrites!!!  :Mad: 

Hey, I'm sorry you fuckers don't like the results of the last election, but guess what, if you continue bringing this shit to my table you're not going to like what's going to end up on your plate.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018)

----------


## Taxcutter

Ms. Wilkinson wrecked her own town.

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Hillofbeans (06-27-2018),Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

"And who will help me NOT serve this bread?" said the Little Red Hen?

"Not US!", said Main Street Lexington. 

I guess modern liberal school indoctrination does not include children's books that tell stories to teach values of helping others and working together, or maybe Stephanie Wilkinson was just out protesting that day.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

Such good news on a Wednesday! I am lmao.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018),QuaseMarco (06-27-2018),What'sThat? (06-27-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Lexington Va........................Booooooooo!  ..........  Lets boycott the whole f-n town !!!

----------


## ruthless terrier

what goes around comes around is a bitch.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (06-27-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Lexington Va........................Booooooooo!  ..........  Lets boycott the whole f-n town !!!


Why even go there, it's way the fu*k out of the way unless you are a horse enthusiast.

----------


## MrMike

Apparently the owner of the Red Hen is a flaming liberal loon. It seems our Liberals are well on the path to becoming modern day Brownshirts.  That type of thing won't end well (for them...)


*Red Hen owner followed Sarah Sanders' family to protest their presence at different restaurant*

Members of White House press secretary Sarah Sanders' family were followed by the owner of the restaurant they were kicked out of over the weekend after they settled an alternative place to dine.

During an interview Monday on Fox News host Laura Ingraham's radio show, former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee, the father of the press secretary, said Stephanie Wilkinson, owner of the Red Hen restaurant in Lexington, Va., tailed Sanders' in-laws across the street and along with a number of other people protested their presence at the restaurant to which they had migrated.

"Once Sarah and her family left -- and of course Sarah was asked to please vacate, Sarah and her husband just went home. They had sort of had enough. But the rest of her family went across the street to a different restaurant," Huckabee said on "The Laura Ingraham Show." "The owner of the Red Hen -- nobody's told this -- then followed them across the street, called people and organized a protest yelling and screaming at them from outside the other restaurant and creating this scene."

The initial incident happened when Wilkinson asked Sanders to leave because she works for President Trump.

Sanders tweeted about the incident Saturday, saying she politely left.

_Her actions say far more about her than me, she said on Twitter. I always do my best to treat people, including those I disagree with, respectfully and will continue to do so.

_Explaining her side of the story, Wilkinson told the Washington Post that she asked Sanders to leave because the Red Hen has certain standards that I felt it has to uphold, such as honesty, and compassion, and cooperation.

[Related: Washington Post joins call for civility after Sarah Sanders kicked out of restaurant]

News of the Red Hen incident came after activists with the D.C. chapter of the Democratic Socialists of America crashed Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen's dinner Tuesday evening at a Mexican restaurant and appeared to chase her from the building.

Further stoaking uproar on the Right, Rep. Maxine Waters said Sunday that U.S. citizens should band together to force Trump administration officials out of retailers like department stores._

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...rotest-their-presence-at-different-restaurant_

----------


## Hillofbeans

Her business is now closed, she's started a racket that makes liberals look terrible, and has resigned her position as a town business leader. Good things.

----------


## dinosaur

> Her business is now closed, she's started a racket that makes liberals look terrible, and has resigned her position as a town business leader. Good things.


Got any link for the "business is now closed"?  I think it is just temporary until things cool down a bit.  Has to hurt, though.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Got any link for the "business is now closed"?


Outside the Red Hen, fire and ire on social media come to life

----------

dinosaur (06-27-2018),Traddles (06-27-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

This will all tone down & be forgotten within a couple of weeks. Only those conservatives living close will remember.
That's bad news for the owner because a lot of her business probably comes from them. But don't believe for a moment that she learned anything from this because she will feel like she stood up to "the man" & be proud. That's the way cultist think.

----------


## What'sThat?

> Such good news on a Wednesday! I am lmao.


BTW....the thanks I gave you....is for your avatar  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018)

----------


## memesofine

Stupid liberal/leftist. I hope her now OUT OT WORK scared wittle employees are happy now. they and their idiot owner done went and turned the red boned commie red hen shack into:

----------


## Traddles

Any confirmation of Huckabee's statement that the Red Hen owner tried to make trouble for Sanders' friends at a nearby restaurant? That there are several within a block or two of the Red Hen is easily verified on Google Maps, but the actual harassment?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Got any link for the "business is now closed"?  I think it is just temporary until things cool down a bit.  Has to hurt, though.


A restaurant has overhead that must be met, open or closed.

It has staff that isn't going to hang around without paychecks.   If the cooks are any good, they're already looking for new employment.

There's perishable food items.

There's the electric bill and the rent/property taxes.

There's the lost clientele, who may find the restaurant they chose as an alternative to be better, and they don't come back.

And REMEMBER, the Bitch also owns a yarn business that must be shut down.

She needs to become a pauper in fact as well as morals.

----------


## Coolwalker

*Angry protesters throws CHICKEN FECES at the Red Hen restaurant during demonstration against owner who told White House press secretary Sarah Sanders and her family to leave because she works for Trump*


*At least 75 people gathered Tuesday outside Red Hen in Lexington, Virginia**Many carried pro-Trump signs, Confederate flags, and anti-gay posters**On Friday, Red Hen refused to serve White House press secretary Sarah Sanders* 
By ARIEL ZILBER FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
PUBLISHED: 01:34 EDT, 27 June 2018 | UPDATED: 07:49 EDT, 27 June 2018
The small Virginia restaurant whose owner asked White House press pecretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave has now become the site of heated political demonstrations.

Police in Lexington had to cordon off the portion of the road in front of the Red Hen restaurant, where an estimated 75 protesters brought signs, waved flags, and chanted slogans on Tuesday.

One unidentified individual even hurled chicken feces toward the restaurant, which landed on the sidewalk.



The small Virginia restaurant whose owner asked White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders to leave has now become the site of heated political demonstrations


Police in Lexington had to cordon off the portion of the road in front of the Red Hen restaurant, where an estimated 75 protesters brought signs, waved flags, and chanted slogans on Tuesday


One unidentified individual even hurled chicken feces toward the restaurant, which landed on the sidewalk


A number of Trump supporters showed up carrying signs which read ‘Homos are full of demons’ and ‘Unless they repent Let God Burn them (LGBT) 2 Peter 2:6’


Though there were a small number of counterprotesters who held American flags, the demonstrations were peaceful


There were more pro-Trump protesters than opponents. They were angry about the restaurant’s booting of Sanders

The fire department needed to be called in to clean up the mess, according to WSET-TV.


A number of Trump supporters showed up carrying signs which read ‘Homos are full of demons’ and ‘Unless they repent Let God Burn them (LGBT) 2 Peter 2:6.’

Those carrying anti-gay signs were identified by The Washington Post as Edgar and Dianna Orea of Michigan.

‘Homosexual are destroying America,’ Edgar Orea said through a bullhorn to a postal worker who declared her support for gay people.


‘America is going to hell,’ Dianna Orea said, ‘and we need people to repent and follow Jesus Christ.



+7




As the protesters gathered, it was learned that Sanders would be assigned Secret Service agents to her house

Two people waving Confederate flags then crossed the street so as not to be seen near the protesters with the homophobic signs.

‘We don’t want anything to do with that crazy religious bigot stuff,’ said Chris Wayne, 35, of Monterey, Virginia.


Others waved Trump flags and held signs saying ‘Trump=Love,’ ‘Trump is Love,’ and ‘Red Hen needs to learn love and tolerance.’


Another Trump supporter carried a sign in favor of Corey Stewart.


Stewart is the controversial Republican politician who recently won his party’s nomination for the Senate.


He will face off this November against the incumbent, Senator Tim Kaine of the Democrats.


Stewart has come under fire for his support of Paul Nehlen, another Republican who has in the past expressed white nationalist and anti-Semitic views.


Though there were a small number of counterprotesters who held American flags, the demonstrations were peaceful.


The restaurant, which was closed on Monday, reopened on Tuesday at 5:00pm, but protesters began to gather at 3:00pm, according to the Post.


There were more pro-Trump protesters than opponents.


They were angry about the restaurant’s booting of Sanders.


‘Don’t eat at the commie cluck,’ one hand-written poster read. 


As the protesters gathered, it was learned that Sanders would be assigned Secret Service agents to her house. 

Dozens gather in front of Red Hen days after it threw out Sanders | Daily Mail Online

----------

Daily Bread (06-27-2018),Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),OverDrive (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018),Rutabaga (06-27-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

uh oh.  looks like rural Virginians are ticked.  Well....took long enough   (if they are Virginians)

secondly.  I don't care that the woman asked her to leave.   I care because, #1, she made it political and her employees were the first to make a deal out of it on social media....all arrogant and such and thinking this was going to improve business.

BUT...what really burns me...is that Sanders and her husband left for home and this 'holier than thou' Wilkinson followed that party to the next restaurant and organized a protest.  and If I heard correctly....these particular family members are LIBERALS.

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018),RMNIXON (06-27-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It is said, daily, by the left that Sanders lies to the American people on a daily basis.  Apparently i'm missing something because i'm not catching any lies.  Perhaps @RobertLafollet can explain to me what those lies are?    Can you Robert?

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

This is ok, but signs like "Homos are full of demons" are just making the right look bad.  They are somewhat justifying the owner's decision.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),justapirate (06-27-2018),Kodiak (06-27-2018),Kris P Bacon (06-27-2018),Louise (06-27-2018),potlatch (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

I'm not crazy about our side stooping to their level or lower.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Mainecoons (06-27-2018),potlatch (06-27-2018),Retiredat50 (06-27-2018),Rita Marley (06-27-2018),Traddles (06-27-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

*Now everyone is being threatened by Left Wing Nutjobs:
*==================================================  =================
*'When you aggressively f*** with people’s lives, you should not be surprised when they decide to f*** with yours': Left-wing writer warns Trump administration that opponents will carry out 1970s-style domestic BOMB ATTACKS against them*


*Splinter News writer Hamilton Nolan penned an essay this week, warning that the backlash against administration officials will only get worse**The essay appeared to be in response to White House Press Sec. Sarah Huckabee Sanders' complaints about being kicked out of a restaurant**Nolan said these types of incidents are 'only the beginning'* 
By DAILYMAIL.COM REPORTER
PUBLISHED: 08:17 EDT, 27 June 2018 | UPDATED: 11:37 EDT, 27 June 2018
A left-wing writer warned Trump administration officials this week that the backlash against them will get much worse than being kicked out of restaurants. 
Splinter's Hamilton Nolan wrote the essay on the progressive news site after White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders complained over the weekend about being asked to leave a Virginia restaurant by an owner who was critical of her work for the Trump administration. 
Nolan said these types of incidents are 'only the beginning'.
'This is all going to get more extreme. And it should. We are living in extreme times,' he writes. 





Left-wing writer Hamilton Nolan (TOP) wrote an essay this week, warning that the backlash against Trump administration officials like Sarah Huckabee Sanders (BOTTOM) will only get worse

Nolan says he does not 'believe that Trump administration officials should be able to live their lives in peace and affluence while they inflict serious harms on large portions of the American population'.  
'Not being able to go to restaurants and attend parties and be celebrated is just the minimum baseline here. These people, who are pushing America merrily down the road to fascism and white nationalism, are delusional if they do not think that the backlash is going to get much worse.  
'Wait until the recession comes. Wait until Trump starts a war. Wait until the racism this administration is stoking begins to explode into violence more frequently. 

Nolan warned that America could be plunged into violence again, with bombings similar to those carried out by left-wing radicals in the 1970s. Above, the aftermath of an explosion in a Greenwich Village townhouse in 1970, that was caused as members of the Weather Underground were putting a bomb together

READ THE REST : Left-wing writer: Trump opponents will start carrying out bomb attacks | Daily Mail Online

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm not crazy about our side stooping to their level or lower.


Me either, but of course they will. It's been coming since the first anti-Trump riots outside of his campaign rallies.

----------

Kodiak (06-27-2018),teeceetx (06-27-2018),Traddles (06-27-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> I'm not crazy about our side stooping to their level or lower.


Likewise. Voice disapproval, but don't be stupid about it, don't block traffic, and don't vandalize.

----------

Kodiak (06-27-2018),Retiredat50 (06-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

Having the alt-right loons showing their idiocy erases the gains made from having the leftist loons showing theirs. The right was getting a lot of goodness from the loony left, hopefully, the alt-right does not cancel that out before the midterms.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Likewise. Voice disapproval, but don't be stupid about it, don't block traffic, and don't vandalize.


Take a Tea Party approach to protesting, get permits, don't mess with other people, and clean up after yourselves.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),Traddles (06-27-2018)

----------


## Quark

> This is ok, but signs like "Homos are full of demons" are just making the right look bad.  They are somewhat justifying the owner's decision.


I don't have a problem with signs like that any more. We have given homosexuals a foot and they have taken 10+ miles. We now have men using women's bathrooms and women using men's because they feel like the opposite sex today. I don't want a homosexual culture to be the norm because it's becoming quite apparent homosexuality is not normal.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),JustPassinThru (06-27-2018)

----------


## Quark

> I'm not crazy about our side stooping to their level or lower.


We took the high road and have lost the country. You win wars by being worse than the other guy. If we are going to win this civil war we are going to have to get in the mud with them in order to beat them. We are not going to win by being Mr. Clean in white coveralls.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),ruthless terrier (06-27-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

I'm done with measured response.  Time to climb into the shit with the prog's.  There is no other way.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> As the protesters gathered, it was learned that Sanders would be assigned Secret Service agents to her house.


good. I'd like to know when the RINO weenie speaker of the house Ryan is going to do something about the Mad Maxine Waters who is calling for violence? why don't conservatives fight back? what exactly are they waiting for .. the progressive lynch mob to hang somebody?

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Quark

> Having the alt-right loons showing their idiocy erases the gains made from having the leftist loons showing theirs. The right was getting a lot of goodness from the loony left, hopefully, the alt-right does not cancel that out before the midterms.


Surrender doesn't win wars. Being Mr. Goody Two-shoes has what has gotten us in the mess we are in.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

In an answer...no.

People are assholes; and some of those assholes even identify as conservatives.  What this broad did, was a lowlife stunt; but now it gives some assholes the chance to BE assholes, while claiming the high road.  Claiming moral superiority.

And any poster wants to jump in and point at me...fine.  There's a fair amount of that in my own makeup.  I'll cop.

But this doesn't, not for a SECOND, mean that Washingtoon has suddenly become moral and patriotic.  It's still the down of the Political Lifer class; and it's filled with cronies and lackeys and rent-seekers.  It's run by Other People's Money; it has no industry, NONE...no, it's not suddenly returned to Americanism.

----------


## Quark

> Take a Tea Party approach to protesting, get permits, don't mess with other people, and clean up after yourselves.


And the Tea Party has gotten us where? No where is where.

----------


## Quark

> I'm done with measured response.  Time to climb into the shit with the prog's.  There is no other way.


I agree. War is hell.

----------


## ChemEngineer



----------


## Old Tex

Just to point out, the owner followed Sara to another restaurant & stood outside & yelled. So...

Look up the owners address & go to her house & picket & YELL outside. Make it personal.

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

Here is how I would have 'protested,' if I lived in the area:

I would have taken a few buckets of either KFC, or, even better, Chik Fil-A sandwiches, to all the other people who had been protesting.

Then, leave directions to all the other restaurants in the area.....

----------

Garden House Queen (06-27-2018),RMNIXON (06-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> 


blank

----------


## RMNIXON

> uh oh.  looks like rural Virginians are ticked.  Well....took long enough   (if they are Virginians)
> 
> secondly.  I don't care that the woman asked her to leave.   I care because one she made it political and her employees were the first to make a deal out of it....all arrogant and such and thinking this was going to improve business.
> 
> BUT...what really burns me...is that Sander and her husband left for home and this 'holier than thou' Wilkinson followed that party to the next restaurant and organized a protest.  and If I heard correctly....these particular family members are LIBERALS.




I wonder if they learned a lesson down at the Virginia Ren Hen or will just become the latest "Victim" in the left media?

A business owner has a right to personal political views and I support that. But making them a matter of protest in your public place of business is obviously very polarizing and something I would suggest you avoid or face the consequences.

----------

Jim Scott (06-27-2018),Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm not crazy about our side stooping to their level or lower.


I'm not sure they are actual Virginians.   but if they are, I can sympathize with their anger.  HOWEVER, when the town we own property in wanted to put in a MLK boulevard, they brought in outsiders to  push the thing.

----------

Quark (06-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm done with measured response.  Time to climb into the shit with the prog's.  There is no other way.


All the left is doing is driving away intelligent, thinking voters.

Encourage them, DON'T make their mistakes.

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Retiredat50 (06-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

Someone throwing chicken shit at the Red Hen-----------------is chicken shit.

----------

Coolwalker (06-27-2018),Retiredat50 (06-27-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Someone throwing chicken shit at the Red Hen-----------------is chicken shit.


Next line the sidewalk up with eggs!

----------


## Ginger

> I care because, #1, she made it political and her employees were the first to make a deal out of it on social media....all arrogant and such and thinking this was going to improve business. BUT...what really burns me...is that Sanders and her husband left for home and this 'holier than thou' Wilkinson followed that party to the next restaurant and organized a protest.  and If I heard correctly....these particular family members are LIBERALS.


Sarah and her husband went home. 

What I find curious is the zeal and glee with witch the owner portrayed her chance to make a public spectacle. She was salivating over it. 

I wonder if she's happy about it now?

----------

Jim Scott (06-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Surrender doesn't win wars. Being Mr. Goody Two-shoes has what has gotten us in the mess we are in.


Winning the midterms will hurt the left a whole lot more than getting back at them by acting like idiots. But, to be honest win the midterms or not, win 2020 or not, I won't be affected either way.

----------


## Dan40

> Surrender doesn't win wars. Being Mr. Goody Two-shoes has what has gotten us in the mess we are in.


If it comes to a shooting war then we have to both defend and WIN.

But to start doing the dumb shit liberals are doing is just more dumb shit by people that are too intelligent to do liberal dumb shit.

The voting booth is the place to make change.  If not, there is no USA.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-27-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

We stood back and were tolerant - they threatened us more .
We stood by and let them start implementing physical harm on us - they ratcheted up the beatings .
They threatened our kids - we woke up and finally took it to them . 
They'll be asking for mercy soon - bring them to an inch of their lives before we give it .

----------

East of the Beast (09-03-2018),Jim Scott (06-27-2018),Quark (09-03-2018),Rita Marley (06-27-2018)

----------


## dinosaur

The no-fly list just keeps going, and going, and ....

----------


## Traddles

> Sarah and her husband went home. 
> 
> What I find curious is the zeal and glee with witch the owner portrayed her chance to make a public spectacle. She was salivating over it. 
> 
> I wonder if she's happy about it now?


Prog activists seem to have trouble thinking about possible or even probable consequences of their quixotry.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Mr. Hamilton Nolan should be rounded up by the Secret Service and questioned extensively about who he knows and what plans he and they have.   Water boarding is an option.

----------

Louise (06-27-2018),Northern Rivers (06-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Prog activists seem to have trouble thinking about possible or even probable consequences of their quixotry.


Unintended consequences are the unbroken history of the left.  Not that Republicans are too sharp about knowing what they're doing either.

We have more than half a century of career congresspeople applying patches and band aids to some real, mostly imagined "problems."

And the problems fester EVERY time.

----------

Rita Marley (06-27-2018)

----------


## memesofine

awwww, I'll try and work up some sympathy for them. NOT

  NOW you can call it the:

----------


## goodpen

the Red Hen owner asked for this, but I agree that any protests from the other side of the crazed lefties should follow the Tea Parties way of doing that.

----------


## ChemEngineer

I called Main Street Lexington and their mailbox is full.  Surprise, surprise.

Lex.jpg

----------


## StanAtStanFan

[QUOTE=Calypso Jones;1823402] Do you know why this is hurting all Lexington right now...and why they are understandably angry with this Wilkinson woman?     Well i'll tell you.   How many liberals do you know that are really interested in the civil war and admire or respect Lee and/or Jackson, VMI and the history of that institution?    Well...there may be some...but who are the vast majority of visitors to this town?  That's right.  civil war buffs who are generally southerners and or conservatives.

Jackson and General Lee both are buried in Lexington, Virginia. Lee in the VMI Chapel, General Jackson's remains in the public cemetery. The little city is or was, revered by Southerners who studied the Civil War. General Lee after separating service as Commander of the Army of Northern Virginia, decided to accept the position of Chancellor of a tiny college, Washington College, in Lexington, Va. He survived five years after the war. 

The school was renamed Washington-Lee University after the General died. The remains of his famous war horse "Traveler" are also buried across from the chapel on the lawn, where Southern children routinely bring bits of apples and sugar dots and spread them on the lawn as "treats for Traveler." Tradition dies hard in the South. 

I lived in Virginia 20-years before moving to Florida. In one stupid error, the owner of the Henshit Restaurant has destroyed the history and reputation of tiny Lexington, where the Keydats of VMI distinguished themselves in a frontal charge against Union armies and defeated them in the Civil War. All dead, Union and Confederate, are by Federal Law, considered Veterans of the U.S. Military no matter which side they served on. One has to admire their sacrifice if not their politics of the time. 

Now, this Wilkerson woman has trampled on their traditions and unique history, for Democratic political purposes - which just goes to show how desperate and hate filled, low IQ Democrat's are in America today. Lexington, Virginia will no longer be known as the sleepy little Southern village of past history, they will be known as the intolerant village of hatred. 

Good - so much for the manner the Democrats and media operate. As for Sarah Sanders - she remains, IMHO an American hero, for going out, day after day, facing the lying Democratic mainstream media, always tossing "gotch-ya" questions about President Trump at her. Now she is protected by the Secret Service - great - let them try to approach or threaten her again. 

We are in a war for the soul of America today, one most people are not sure which side is going to succeed at. If it isn't the Republican side, America as we know it, will cease to exist - and places like the Henshit Restaurant? Be the first establishments to be destroyed. The dumb bitch owner has turned it from a location for tourists in a tiny, sleepy Southern town with great reputations, of its ancestors, to a political sideshow it won't recover from. 

Mention the "Red Hen Restaurant" and you get intolerance and offbeat politics.

Mention "Hands Up Don't Shoot" and you get racism .

So much for Democratic contributions to American society they are all azzes!

  ........ - Stan -

----------

Rita Marley (07-05-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

4:47AM, Pacific Daylight Time and the Red Hen is still on lockdown.
You can't make a reservation online, and when you call their telephone number to (wink, nudge) make a reservation, you get a Verizon Wireless message stating they have "calling restrictions".

Karma is a Hillary, ain't it?  Now if only Maxine Waters could get back some of what she dishes out.

----------

Rita Marley (07-05-2018),Rutabaga (07-05-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Wilkinson is the cousin of Meryl Streep, good pal of Harvey Weinstein. The plot thickens.
> Wilkinson is now a pariah in Lexington:
> 
> "She has embarrassed our town and has given Lexington a bad reputation.  So many people are upset and the negative impact and nasty backlash towards our little community is downright appalling.  Please do not condemn us for one persons actions."
> Attachment 33347



I believe it is now customary, to use the correct honorific when mentioning Meryl Streep.

You should have said 

"Wilkinson is the cousin of Meryl Streep, the prostitute, a good pal of Harvey Weinstein."


Oh, and I saw a movie the other day, forgot what it was called, about Tommy Lee Jones hauling three crazy woman back from Wisconsin to get care from some church.

Meryl Streep, the prostitute, was the wife of the parson and she gave the very worst performance of a preacher's wife giving a "blessing" I've ever seen on film.  She couldn't stop smirking while she said the words.

Meryl Streep, the prostitute.   A prime example of why actors are not supposed to open their mouths off stage.

----------

Rita Marley (07-05-2018),Rutabaga (07-05-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I'm proud of my fellow americans for letting Lexington and this woman know that you can't do that and get away with it scot free.
> 
> I'm  all for Freedom of speech and the right to serve whom you please for whatever reason...even race.  But I also have the right to boycott your ass.
> 
> The right has finally caught on after all these years.  The left is not near as effective as we are even if they own the media.


Let's put it this way...

...some moron wrecked my car with his motorcycle, and the insurance company gave me the option of rental from Enterprise or Hertz.

Now I know Enterprise dropped the NRA endorsement after that Democrat shot up MSD High School, so it was ixnay on the Enterprise.

I can't recall Hertz's position, though.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Wilkinson has just resigned from her position as Executive Director of Main Street Lexington.
> 
> https://www.wsls.com/news/virginia/lexington/the-red-hen-owner-resigns-as-executive-director-of-main-street-lexington
> 
> Elsewhere, this:
> 
> Bigotry. On the menu at Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington VA. Or you can ask for the Hate Plate, Huckabee said in a tweet, quickly generating 2,000 replies in about 30 minutes. And appetizers are small plates for small minds.
> Tom Lomax, a local business owner, brought flowers to the restaurant Saturday afternoon as a show of support. He called Wilkinson a force of nature and one of the biggest drivers of the downtown.
> We support our own here, great little community we have, he said.
> ...



So she "resigned".

She still owns the business, she'll still receive a share of the profits (and have to pay a share of the losses), so the boycott should not cease until the Red Hen is truly the Dead Hen.

How's her yarn business doing?

----------


## Jen

> The Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington, Virginia is getting some grief for their hateful treatment of President Trump's Press Secretary, Sarah Sanders.
> 
> I have repeatedly attempted to call them at their listed phone number and Verizon repeatedly said "That number is not working."   The number is (540) 464-4401.
> 
> The message now, in extremely retarded mode, is "*If you are a Trump supporter or even smell like a Trump supporter, you will be kicked out.  Fuck Trump.*"  This is followed by "Mail box is full and cannot accept any new messages.
> 
> Their link to make reservations online is not operating either.  http://redhenlex.com
> 
> Classy people with a family style restaurant, don't you think? * "Fuck Trump"*


I guess when the going gets tough......... their true colors (Red) show up.

----------

ChemEngineer (07-05-2018)

----------


## ChemEngineer

How childish it is to stalk others and try to harass them even when they have you on IGNORE and pay no attention to  the hateful crap you dish out.  If what someone says is so stupid, so offensive, one can ignore it.  That isn't so hard, is it.

Lion does not turn around.jpg



Today, 08:53 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list
*View Post*Today, 08:59 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list
*View Post*Today, 09:01 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list




Today, 08:53 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list
*View Post*Today, 08:59 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list
*View Post*Today, 09:01 AM
Sled Dog
Alumni Member & VIP

*This message is hidden because Sled Dog is on your ignore list.*View Post
Remove user from ignore list

----------


## ChemEngineer

Red Hen was supposed to reopen today.  Its  website now says  it will open tomorrow.
Uh huh.  Riiiight.

----------

Rita Marley (07-05-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Lexington Tourism still suffering from stupidity of The Red Hen Restaurant's owner Stephanie Wilkinson.

Invite her back to another restaurant there and make it public? (too late for that)
LEXINGTON, Va. — A small town in Virginia is trying to recover its image after The Red Hen restaurant famously refused to serve President Donald Trump’s spokeswoman, Sarah Huckabee Sanders.

The Roanoke Times reported Sunday that a regional tourism board is pulling together emergency funds to boost its digital marketing campaign.

Normally that money is saved. But officials agreed the region is in desperate need of positive coverage.

'~~~~

well.  I just have one thing to say.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH  AHHAHAH

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018),Kris P Bacon (09-03-2018),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (09-03-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

She put politics over profit and the town suffered over her "Red Henning".
Don't be a dunce, don't red hen!

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Kris P Bacon's definition of Red Henning:  
*I propose the term "red henning" henceforth be used to refer to any stupid business decisions.

Make It part of the vocabulary.*

----------

Kris P Bacon (09-03-2018)

----------


## 2cent

> Lexington Tourism still suffering from stupidity of The Red Hen Restaurant's owner Stephanie Wilkinson.
> 
> Invite her back to another restaurant there and make it public. LEXINGTON, Va. — A small town in Virginia is trying to recover its image after The Red Hen restaurant famously refused to serve President Donald Trump’s *spokeswoman*, Sarah Huckabee Sanders.
> 
> The Roanoke Times reported Sunday that a regional tourism board is pulling together emergency funds to boost its digital marketing campaign.
> 
> Normally that money is saved. But officials agreed the region is in desperate need of positive coverage.
> 
> '~~~~
> ...


"Spokeswoman?"  Try the proper title:  White House News Correspondent.  It might lend a _news_paper (ahem) a little more credibility - along w/the sorry town whose reputation was destroyed by the very thing you just did:
Lack of respect.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (09-03-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

They just can't help themselves.

----------

